# npazzin's 64 impala



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Picked this up in february,an ain't done much to it yet. had all flat stocks on it when i got it, so had to put some spokes on it an get it off the jackstands! Gonna be a slow build, but fuck it! Its mine, an i got all the time i need.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

niiiiice, what's the plans for it?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Since i could'nt make up my mind what colors i want, im gonna go with the stock black with red guts. right now all im doin is gatherin parts an tryin to get it drivable to get the title transfered into my name an get my plates an registration. just put in an hei distributor an new plugs last night, just gotta rewire the distrubtor. Wana get it all in my name before i completely tear it down. The floors an rockers are super solid, but the trunk an rear quarters are fucked. i got a canadian frame from a friend of mine before i even got the car. Was gonna start wrappin the frame, just never got around to starting it. Was a waste of money since my car came with a canadian frame. its a standard on the column, so gettin rid of that too!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

lookin good..Stay at it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Got the old points distributor out and a hei put in last night. got it wired up an tried to start it, it popped a couple of times up through the carb so thats where i stopped for the night. Gonna pull it back out, an reset the timming when i get off work. With that an a little luck we'll see if this old 283cu will run!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

distributor


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hell yeah!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Got the timming set right, put the distrubutor back in last night. Poured a little gas down the carb an that bitch FIRED RIGHT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was shocked, couldn't belive that a car that hadn't beed registered since 85' would run.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Got the timming set right, put the distrubutor back in last night. Poured a little gas down the carb an that bitch FIRED RIGHT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was shocked, couldn't belive that a car that hadn't beed registered since 85' would run.


Gotta love a CHEVY!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well it will start, just won't stay runnin. so I replaced the fuel pump, and got a carb rebuild kit for it. hopefully that will cure the problem


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> well it will start, just won't stay runnin. so I replaced the fuel pump, and got a carb rebuild kit for it. hopefully that will cure the problem


 Good start! Man u Eva need parts r advice hit me up! I will pm u my number! Feel free to call r text n e time! I've built a few 64s so over the years I've found a few good conects and got a lil no how I don't mind passing along!!! Nice 4!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks ill keep that in mind


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Finnaly got the carb rebuilt and installed. Bitch fired up an idle's just fine! I was shocked, didn't hear no knocks or nothin! Now on to the rear wheel studs, an completely rebuild the brakes.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

good start bro, I went through the same things with my 64 it hadnt been registered since 95 fired right up once i changed distributer but had to do all that other stuff to keep it running. God bless Chevy


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

all that shit is to be expected, i put a new fuel pump and alternator, and plugs already. didn't have to mess with the distributor, cause i had one left over from my monte carlo. put a new motor in it, an threw in a billet one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> distributor


if your looking to get rid of those valve cover let me know homie. i have a engine and tranny kit im looking to get off my hands.......


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> if your looking to get rid of those valve cover let me know homie. i have a engine and tranny kit im looking to get off my hands.......


probably not, ima go all og with the motor. wana chrome all that shit, but one of the valve covers got a dent in it from someone pushin the alternator into it. so gotta find another clean one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> probably not, ima go all og with the motor. wana chrome all that shit, but one of the valve covers got a dent in it from someone pushin the alternator into it. so gotta find another clean one


cool. og motor looks better to me. for the dent just get it knocked out. or the chromer will fix the dent in it...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Think im gonna loose my patience with at certain auto supply store in crowley, theyve always give me the right shit before so this better be a on time thing. Went an got a new master cylinder an when i turned in my core, they didn't give me a box. So when i get home I noticed there was no gasket that goes in between the master cylinder an the fire wall. That was saturday, an i keep gettin told "it will be here tommorow morning" shits gettin old!  

Just wonderin how important is that gasket? Is it just to keep the master cylinder from scratchin the firewall? If that shit aint there in the morning, guess i will just have to make one.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

is there a gasket in between?? I can't remember.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

HEI is the way to go! Dont forget the fuel filters!!! sitting that long who knows what the fuel is like running thru the lines!!! G/L on the build!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

there was when i took the old one off, they called me back an said they don't even offer it. So guess ill run with out it for now. I can't imagine that it was that important, if they don't supply one with the new master cylinder. Gonna make one after i pull this car apart, an build it the way i want. just tryin to get it rollin so i can get my plates an shit



Mr Gee said:


> is there a gasket in between?? I can't remember.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, i aint got that far yet. Just runnin out of a gas can. Sat real long! the fuel line to the pump just crumbled in my hand when i took it off!!! Gona drop the tank an get all that shit cleaned out before i try an run it from the tank. Gonna focus on gettin the brakes done before i do any of that. 



Lunas64 said:


> HEI is the way to go! Dont forget the fuel filters!!! sitting that long who knows what the fuel is like running thru the lines!!! G/L on the build!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> ya, i aint got that far yet. Just runnin out of a gas can. Sat real long! the fuel line to the pump just crumbled in my hand when i took it off!!! Gona drop the tank an get all that shit cleaned out before i try an run it from the tank. Gonna focus on gettin the brakes done before i do any of that.


make sure you flush the lines one to get out all the old fluids.....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*new master cylinder*

got this put on, up next is wheel cylinders an new hoses


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Since i could'nt make up my mind what colors i want, im gonna go with the stock black with red guts. right now all im doin is gatherin parts an tryin to get it drivable to get the title transfered into my name an get my plates an registration.


Thats a great color combo. Keep at it.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hell yea bro i remember when i brought my first 64 home i was out there 2 hrs just looking it over lol. Them 283 are some tough ass old motors black and red you cant go wrong


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*daily*

Aint done shit to the 64 lately, had to get some new tires for my daily driver. So i said fuck it an found some rims for it, since they were cheaper than buyin some new truck tires for it. Put my old plaque in the back window, for a laugh since that club don't exist no more!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

No motivation! been helpin my homie get his duece street legal, instead of my car.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice year for a project bro


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lil bit sand an paint she goods as new


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt N dont stop dnot quit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> No motivation! been helpin my homie get his duece street legal, instead of my car.


one day you work on your homies ride and the next day yours. don't stop the progress....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> one day you work on your homies ride and the next day yours. don't stop the progress....


x62


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was thinkin the same thing lol



Coca Pearl said:


> one day you work on your homies ride and the next day yours. don't stop the progress....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit i wish it was that easy, got the usual rust in the back quarters and trunk. been to fuckin busy to get out to Krum, an pick up some og sheet metal. got lucky that the floors are fuckin spotless! 



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> lil bit sand an paint she goods as new


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pullin the motor an trans out of my monte carlo, and sellin monte. might have the 283 thats in the 64 sold, so should be some update pics soon since ill finally have room in the garage to build the 64!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> pullin the motor an trans out of my monte carlo, and sellin monte. might have the 283 thats in the 64 sold, so should be some update pics soon since ill finally have room in the garage to build the 64!!!!


 Does the 4 have a power glide??? I need a good working one!!!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good work should be nice when its done


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Does the 4 have a power glide??? I need a good working one!!!


sorry man, its a three speed on the column, gona junk that shit. already got a radiator, an a column for automatic so using the 350th outa my monte. gonna have it rebuilt before i put it in. need some more chrome shit for the motor i think too!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> sorry man, its a three speed on the column, gona junk that shit. already got a radiator, an a column for automatic so using the 350th outa my monte. gonna have it rebuilt before i put it in. need some more chrome shit for the motor i think too!


Whats up with that 3 speed?? Im interested!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

don't know much about it, i know it aint stayin in there! lol not sure if its a saginaw or a muncie or what. its all there though, i even have a manual column an all the linkages if you want them. I had put a new carrier bearing, and ujoints on the drive shaft before skim told me that it aint the same length as an automatic. pm me your number! 




817.TX. said:


> Whats up with that 3 speed?? Im interested!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*PUTTIN IN WORK!!!*

got the monte gone, kept the motor an trans. trans should be done today after work. gettin some more parts before i put my 350 in there. hopin to atleast roll it round the block before the end of the year


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks pete, no more pics yet. got my transmission back on monday and a new torque converter. should have the motor an trans installed by this weekend. still need to order the transmission cooler lines, and figure out either the cable shift conversion, or go with the metal shift rod. i think the cable would be easier, but i have never seen one installed:dunno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> thanks pete, no more pics yet. got my transmission back on monday and a new torque converter. should have the motor an trans installed by this weekend. still need to order the transmission cooler lines, and figure out either the cable shift conversion, or go with the metal shift rod. i think the cable would be easier, but i have never seen one installed:dunno:


pep boys has the nice chrome kit for like 30 r 40 buks!!! i realy didnt no how to put one on eather but just winged it and it worked fine!! did have alot of "extras" but it all worked fine!! i think they r for all cars so u will not need everything!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you talkin bout the shift linkage right? if so do you have a part # for the kit you used? 



dunk420 said:


> pep boys has the nice chrome kit for like 30 r 40 buks!!! i realy didnt no how to put one on eather but just winged it and it worked fine!! did have alot of "extras" but it all worked fine!! i think they r for all cars so u will not need everything!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just bought one off ebay!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*more parts*

got my shift linkage from CPP the other day, also picked up my trans. next up is a new timming cover and oil pan gasket.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got the oil pan an new timing cover gasket put on, an bolted up the motor to the transmission. Droped it in last night, will have some pics when i get the carb an distributor, an all the other little shit put on


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*motor*

not quite all there yet, but this is where i stopped last night


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

don't think that air cleaner is gonna clear the hood, might have to go with a 3"


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> not quite all there yet, but this is where i stopped last night


nice!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks DUNK, i don't really care for the "t-handle" valve cover bolts, there just what i had layin around the garage. I had some hand fabricated polished aluminum ones that i got from summit racing, but i like chrome better. Might either sell them and an aluminum timing cover that came off this motor, or just save em for the other motor im gona build :dunno:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey homie you stay in texas


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yup!



big C said:


> Hey homie you stay in texas


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

picked up some valve cover studs last night, an got rid of them t-handles. gonna get the exhaust manifolds on then i can fire it up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*not much*

haven't done much to it lately, just picked up a better front clip an been wiring up the motor an shit


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not much but its something homie  That front clip looks like its in good shape nice find


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its not real bad, all i needed was the hood, core support, and passenger side fender well. but for $250 i coudn't pass it up, i guess thats a good deal. don't have a lot to do now to get it around the block. was hoping to be there by the end of the year, but some progress is better than none 



willskie187 said:


> Not much but its something homie  That front clip looks like its in good shape nice find


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

npazzin said:


> its not real bad, all i needed was the hood, core support, and passenger side fender well. but for $250 i coudn't pass it up, i guess thats a good deal. don't have a lot to do now to get it around the block. was hoping to be there by the end of the year, but some progress is better than none


Hell yeah thats a good price, so really you only bought the fender thats a hell of a deal :thumbsup: and any progress is better then none homie....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

im dying to drive this bitch already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I miss driving mine!! :yessad: A little at a time and before you know it, it will be in the streets! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, i been laggin on ordering the transmission cooler lines. an i still gota swap the bearings out of the manual driveshaft before i can even fire up the motor! then its brakes, auto column swap, an shift linkage an im a roll this bitch tail lights, plates or not!!!!!!!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Whats up homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

willskie187 said:


> Whats up homie


had to get a new distributor cap last night, barely enough room with the accell super coil on top of the distributor. i broke some of the plastic where it mounts to the distributor base. but it gave me an excuse to got to the parts/beer store LOL


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hahaha ur a fool homie, hope it worked out for ya


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya its all good now, just set me back a couple of 40oz an a new cap! went ahead an put in a new rotor just for the hell of it. might swap the column out this weekend if i get time. need to get my other frame moved into the garage to start wrapping it too



willskie187 said:


> Hahaha ur a fool homie, hope it worked out for ya


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

npazzin said:


> ya its all good now, just set me back a couple of 40oz an a new cap! went ahead an put in a new rotor just for the hell of it. might swap the column out this weekend if i get time. need to get my other frame moved into the garage to start wrapping it too


:shocked:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:T T T


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the bump, well see what i can get done this weekend besides slammin 40oz lol


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

great work so for bro.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

only gettin started, got a long way to go


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*lil progress i guess*

got some shit done, but still aint happy. dont like how close the distributor is to the fire wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!! atleast the frames in....


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

I had the same problem when I got my 64. The previous owner knocked a hole in the firewall


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why the fuck would someone cut a hole in the firewall? its a tight fit, but i bet it wouldn't be that bad if i didn't have that accell super coil on it!!!!!!!!



mademan9 said:


> I had the same problem when I got my 64. The previous owner knocked a hole in the firewall


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

npazzin said:


> why the fuck would someone cut a hole in the firewall? its a tight fit, but i bet it wouldn't be that bad if i didn't have that accell super coil on it!!!!!!!!


I thought the same thing.He actually punched a whole thru


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not too much progress, pics in a few


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*pics....progress? uh maybe*

just a few pics to show what im dealin with, havent done much to it lately since ive started buildin a motor for my homies 65 SS that should be on parole from the paint prison soon


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whos deuce is that in the back


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

belongs to my homie



regal ryda said:


> whos deuce is that in the back


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> whos deuce is that in the back





npazzin said:


> belongs to my homie


I seen that too!! Does he have a build topic?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

naw he ain't doin much to it right now, waitin on his 65 to get out, he don't much care to put up a build topic. i might put up some pics of the motor im buildin him, since im still collecting parts for my 64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*drive shaft*

so i was all in a hurry to get somethin done on the 64, and i found out the drive shafts for a automatic and a manual are different lengths, so i had rebuilt the one that wont fit. so hoping i can get the front shaft striped, painted and put back together today. Thanks to "IZEKMART" for hookin me up with the right driveshaft!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*rusty as hell*

the trunk is the worst part of what i am gonna have to replace! ya the rear quarters are fucked to, but ive never done a whole trunk before. Any tips, or suggestions would be appreciated. The insulation channel is trashed too!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Thats about how my lower trunk floor looked


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the bump, aint doin it like you yet! just what i need to get this piece of fo around the block to get my tags an title transfered. car was last registered in 85'


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Where are you at in Texas? I am in 254. We might have some parts to swap.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pm'ed



505transplant said:


> Where are you at in Texas? I am in 254. We might have some parts to swap.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

You anyone selling a car rotisserie or a decent engine hoist?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

naw man, once i buy something like that i never get rid of it!!! 



505transplant said:


> You anyone selling a car rotisserie or a decent engine hoist?


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess I will have to build one then.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

505transplant said:


> I guess I will have to build one then.


Both those items r best to borrow not buy! Once u got one to keep then u gata store those bolky fukers!! Don't get me wrong if u got the room there awsome but 2 car garage like mine I can't even think bout getting eather!!


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Well if I knew someone with a extra one just chillin I would borrow it. No worry's I will just build one and keep it. Didn't really want to buy a engine hoist but I will use one a lot so I might as well just go get one. Craigslist it up till I find one.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you can usually get a engine hoist at a decent price at the pawn shop, bought mine at harbor freight for like 2bills


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

since mine breaks down, i just put it in the attic above the garage till i need it will do the same with body dolly etc. 



dunk420 said:


> Both those items r best to borrow not buy! Once u got one to keep then u gata store those bolky fukers!! Don't get me wrong if u got the room there awsome but 2 car garage like mine I can't even think bout getting eather!!


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

npazzin said:


> since mine breaks down, i just put it in the attic above the garage till i need it will do the same with body dolly etc.


I don't throw much away or give it away so if I build one I will probably keep it. I am going to be moving to a different house in Temple that will give me a shop with plenty of room so I am not worried.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so got the driveshaft put all together just to find out that the yoke that goes into the transmission doesnt match up!!!!:banghead:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking good , been looking at all the 64 builds for motivation. I can finnally find out how bad my car is body wise tomorow once i start sanding on that mofo. Luckily my trunk isn't that bad and only the pan probably needs to be replaced, drv side tail lamp mounting panel worst i can see so far (pic), drv fender, and missing trim here and there.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

waitin on tax return!!! :banghead:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got my shit in the mail, now just need to go get all the rest of the parts i need to get it rollin! :inout:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I got sum good chrome for ya cheap if u looking!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

waitin on parts..........................:run:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a new driveshaft yoke from summit racing, should have the driveshaft in today


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

put the drive shaft in an the MOFO still dont fit!!! need to get it cut down like 2 1/2"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> put the drive shaft in an the MOFO still dont fit!!! need to get it cut down like 2 1/2"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sounds like tha chit i went thru!!

luckly fort worth gear and axel gave me a break and didnt charge full price tha second time!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

FUCK THIS CAR!!!!


----------



## izekmart (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey no problem .... Glad I could help.... Try a shop if you can't get the driveshaft to fit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

aint worked on my car in a while, but i did get this 350 built for my friends 65 SS


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well looks like ima be movin soon, so yet again my 64 is on hold for a while. oh well


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fuel line*

had a few cold ones in the garage an polished the fuel line


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shitty pic though lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got the car towed to new house, not i just gotta get the other frame over here an get to work. still have a bunch of shit to move or get rid of though


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Were you still innerested in that hood?? LMK!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

naw i seen them pics you posted, needs more work than i thought. you still got them weather strip channels?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> naw i seen them pics you posted, needs more work than i thought. you still got them weather strip channels?


Yeah that hood needs some work!!  But i figured someone could use it!! :dunno: Fuck it! Its going to the scrap yard saturday!! LMK bout them weather channels tho!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya i will, duno when i can get up to your part of town. gonna be movin the rest of my chit this weekend, thank god i have monday off!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, since i can't actually work on the car at the moment all i can do is think about shit. was starting to think i should just powder coat the extra frame an suspension an rebuild it all stock an then do the sheet metal work that the body is in desperate need of. OR should i just start wrapping the extra frame an wait on the body? either way im gonna have to find rotisserie locally


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:banghead: still got a lot of shit to organize in the garage after i moved, tryin to make room to get back after it!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Keep it goin homie... Good Wrk.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nothin but an another 18pack an a few hours in the garage tonight, might get to were i can actually start workin on it again. but then again that 18 pack aint gonna help lol


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

18 pak will help!!! Haha


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:yes: just keeps me calm


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*bought a used setup from a homie*

maybe these will motivate me a little


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*extra parts*

didn't get a whole lot done on the car this weekend, had to go by a homies house an pick up an extra front end i got. I got it pulled apart, gonna take it to work for storage untill im ready for them. might take the core support to get powder coated, cause the one on the car is rusty! pic from old house i just moved from


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great start


----------



## scrizzy (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck wit the build homie!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: wrap the extra frame!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL THIS GUY :yes:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

:dunno: what? lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

exactly


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fuck*

alright, so i think ima wait to open a cold one until i get atleast the manual column pulled an install the auto column ive had for fuck who knows how long! lol, got the manual out an ruined the seal, which don't think i could use again anyway. an then the nut thas press welded to the strap that holds the column comes off as soon as i pull out the old column! now im headed out for dinner with my wife. fuck it could be worse!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good, keep it up


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Making progress!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i wounld call it progress, pissed cause i cant get that bolt on the dash threaded cause MY FUCKIN HANDS ARE TOO BIG!!!!!!!!:banghead: its a real tight spot where that strap on the dash is, gona take a step back till the coffee wears off :run:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

npazzin said:


> i wounld call it progress, pissed cause i cant get that bolt on the dash threaded cause MY FUCKIN HANDS ARE TOO BIG!!!!!!!!:banghead: its a real tight spot where that strap on the dash is, gona take a step back till the coffee wears off :run:


I feel ya on that!!! That's when I am glad I got a skinny little bro! Haha!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so was that nut on the strap sapposed to be welded to it like i thought? was it like that on yours?


DONUTS said:


> I feel ya on that!!! That's when I am glad I got a skinny little bro! Haha!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck this car lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Yes suposed to b welded!


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keep it up bro!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

lil by lil....good luck on ur build..:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont give up the good fight homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> lil by lil....good luck on ur build..:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was a bitch to hold that nut thas sapposed to be be welded on an hold the strap an the column an thread the damn bolt! but its in


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> was a bitch to hold that nut thas sapposed to be be welded on an hold the strap an the column an thread the damn bolt! but its in


PIX R IT DIDNT HAPPEN!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*pic*

has the wrong wheel on it, cant find my puller. need to put that trim piece under the column too!


dunk420 said:


> PIX R IT DIDNT HAPPEN!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> has the wrong wheel on it, cant find my puller. need to put that trim piece under the column too!


AUTO ZONE LENDS THEM PULLERS OUT FER FREE!!!!
LOOKS LIKE PROGRESS!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just found it, still seems like i got shit all over since ive moved!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that an i have A.D.D. like a mofo! in between drinkin beers, LIL, playin my guitar, guess i jump around on shit alot


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*wheel*

found my kit an stripped the only fuckin bolts i need out of it, so with DUNKS advice rented one an its on now, guess i should put in that universal shift i got from CPP now? OR..........lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lookin good dude.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, but NO IT DOESN'T! lol, just doin little shit to get my "piece of fo" roun the block!! the only good thing bout this car is that the floors were solid an it had a title when i bought it. seems like ive done a lot of shit to this car, an other than the rims it still looks like a car in the field if i don't have the hood up! lol but i do like the smell, like its been sittin in a field for years LOL


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

*MAN THATS THE BEST FEELING WHEN YOU HAVE A CAR YOU BUILD FROM NOTHING AND MAKE IT INTO A ROLLING DREAM ON WHEELS...THATS WHAT I CALL MY 61 VERT "THE DREAM ON WHEELS"*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was thinkin bout callin it "BLOOD, SWEAT, AN BEERS" no sure if thats been used before or not, i would guess it has


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> thanks, but NO IT DOESN'T! lol, just doin little shit to get my "piece of fo" roun the block!! the only good thing bout this car is that the floors were solid an it had a title when i bought it. seems like ive done a lot of shit to this car, an other than the rims it still looks like a car in the field if i don't have the hood up! lol but i do like the smell, like its been sittin in a field for years LOL


hey man thats how my car was..It didnt run,stop, or any electrical work on it..My car still looks alittle ruff but I enjoy driving it just the way it is.


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice work homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i like to bitch about this car, but its really not far from runnin an drivin, motor out of my monte, rebuilt trans, got a new/stock radiator out of "white trash", put new brake hoses an wheel cylinders up front, new brake line in the rear. got the rear wheel cylinders just ain't put em in yet. only need a few things as of yet, like gettin driveshaft cut down, order trany cooler lines, brake hardware kit, pads an drums all the way around, an get a new exhaust. sounds like a lot of shit when i write it out, BUT ILL BE A HAPPY MOFO WHEN IM ROLLIN THIS PIECE OF CHIT ROUND GETTIN ON THE NEIGHBORS NERVES!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*steering issue*

can anyone tell me if i have to take the column back out to put this on? wish i would have thought bout it before i put that fuckin column in? looks possible?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

U won't have to pull the colum to put those parts on but If u replace the rubber deal on the fire wall I think u do have to pull it! There should be enough play in an out to put the shaft and shaft dice looking deals!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya gotta order one, ain't worried bout that gromet right now, just the swivel


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Keep it moving, don't give-up. U will b there soon enough.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*solid floors*

ain't done shit to the car in a while. had a pinched nerve in my neck. pulled the seats out an took a couple of pics to show what im workin with. shit the floors are the only reason i bought this particular car. wish my truck an rear quarters looked half as good as this


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

theres a dent upward in the floor, so i think ima just rattle can it for now, an rino line the floor when i get the body on a rotisery, an fix the dent


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*too good to be true!*

shit!!! oh well, hope i don't find much more! I ain't too disapointed considering what i paid for the car.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

floors look solid as shit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> floors look solid as shit


i thought they were until that last pic, hopefully i don't find much more so i can just make some patches for them little holes, an not have to get some repop floors


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup loco! seen the pics of the parade, you got a nice ride! someday ill be out there with yall


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> sup loco! seen the pics of the parade, you got a nice ride! someday ill be out there with yall


Thanks Brother.. keep pushin Homie you'll be Rollin sooner then you think


----------



## stillrollin 64 (Apr 12, 2009)

wish my floors looked like that when i got my car.uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

they aint' that great found another couple of holes on the rear seat pan on the driver side, quit there cause my neck is fuckin with me again. trust me i don't even wana look at the trunk!!! :barf:


stillrollin 64 said:


> wish my floors looked like that when i got my car.uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*trunk is shot!*

heres what i meant, some of that shit i can peel off with just my hands! talked to skim probably a year ago bout an og trunk, but never got up there to get it from him .reason being that hes got a diff schedule, plus movin, an gettin everything ready for gettin married next month. reallly don't wana put china steel on the body unless i have to. ive heard its actually a thinner guage than factory. ive got a used two pump setup id like to trade for a 220v mig welder, since the last deal i made for a welder fell through. so needless to say ive a lot of work ahead of me, i make tiny bits of progress daily like a stubborn rusted bolt on the bumper im takin off, its just a bitch dealin with a pinched nerve in the neck. :banghead:


----------



## stillrollin 64 (Apr 12, 2009)

My trunk floor looked just like that when i got my car . I thought it really needed the pan for the drop off ,thats when i pulled the cab and seen other rusted pieces so i just ordered every thing to do it right . $$$$$ I wish there was donor cars here but all of the cars look like that.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya i understand, but im really wantin to put og metal on my ride. sure its got some rims that probably came from china, but that ain't permanent! anyway hope i get lucky an come up on some og trunk panels.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*parts*

thanks to my homie Aurelio for hookin it up on some parts! got me the steering columns grommets i needed! had the linkage kit sittin round for a while, time to get busy!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yo skim! you answer pms? anyway need to get up to krum see what you got!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*shti happens*

welll fuck, thought i was makin progress untill the hub on the steering wheel fell of in pieces in my hand:roflmao:so i figure a little epoxy will hold it for now, need to find a replacement


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got another 63 wheel


----------



## hooliauto (Sep 7, 2012)

im right along side you too. painting my frame and puting in new floors. got to love them 64's


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks anyway, but i need a 64 wheel 




8t4mc said:


> ive got another 63 wheel


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> thanks anyway, but i need a 64 wheel


oh shit right..duh..sorry man.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its cool, lol


8t4mc said:


> oh shit right..duh..sorry man.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*column grommet*

Got the column back together but cant figure out how to post pics from samsung phone


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Got the column back together but cant figure out how to post pics from samsung phone


its a droid right? get snapbucket app. take pictures or use pictures in your album and up load them. then go on photobucket online or on your phone and get the link to it and paste it on here. itll look like this xxxxxx[img]. 

on your wheel, if you use jb weld putty and epoxy you can put the steering wheel back together and use that same one, you dont need to get another one unless the frame of the wheel is bent or twisted and its not. ive fixed worse steering wheels than that and to this day, 3 years later holding out like new


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*column etc*

Thanks, column an steering back in an now have lights on tje dash that dint work before


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fuck!!*

:rimshot:tried the phone, now i don't even wanna know how that works lol!! so ill put some picks of today on the laptop


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

might put the shift linkage on tonight..............................:|


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Badass work. makes me want to get at it on my monte. keep it up


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Pm me Ur # I got some og metal for that trunk...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

went by a friends to borrow an impact, an found out she plannned on havin dinner with the fam so that didn't happen lol, prolly a good thing i was on my fouth 40oz by then 



npazzin said:


> might put the shift linkage on tonight..............................:|


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a deal worked out with skim, but ill pm my number to ya anyway, wouldn't hurt to see what all you got



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Pm me Ur # I got some og metal for that trunk...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

think ima put the new wheel studs an wheel cylinders on the rear today. i don't remember but i think its only got like two or three studs per side right now


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

npazzin said:


> ya i understand, but im really wantin to put og metal on my ride. sure its got some rims that probably came from china, but that ain't permanent! anyway hope i get lucky an come up on some og trunk panels.


If you can get an og trunk do it. The repop trunk pans fucking succckkkkk cawk. TRUST ME :h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

found one, just gotta wait till i get paid friday an make a road trip!


big C said:


> If you can get an og trunk do it. The repop trunk pans fucking succckkkkk cawk. TRUST ME :h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well since they ain't sellin beer yet it made it a bitch to get this front bumper off!!!!! sobriety makes me forget to look for bolts i missed, then i start in with the slegehammer!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*NO BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

heres some pics of this mornin.....now i just gota pick which bumper ima put on it!!!! i know im bein too picky about a couple of "driver" quality (if that!) bumpers but fuckit like i got anything else to do till NOON lol 

found an old as can of brake fluid in the bumper i took off

learned a valuable lesson, if it don't move don't get the hammer out! look for the little fuckers that are in the corners bolted to the fenders

almost forgot to mention "GO BIG RED!!!!!!!!"


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

pb blaster.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Already got some pb's just forgot a couple bolts


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep pushing! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*front bumper*

its on just needs adjusted


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

NICE!! I GOT A GOOD DOONER DRIVERS FENDER IF U WANT TO CUT THAT DENTED UP PC OFF OF IT!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i might need that, ive got a couple of extras but theres some rust spots on them an i dont remember what kinda condition there in since there put up at my work



dunk420 said:


> NICE!! I GOT A GOOD DOONER DRIVERS FENDER IF U WANT TO CUT THAT DENTED UP PC OFF OF IT!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Keep pushing homie !!!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Both front turn signals work now, have hi an low beams, an i dont fuckin belive it but the wipers came on too!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Had to fix some wiring an now all the lights work, tail reverse blinkers etc.cant wait to roll this piece!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Only thing i forgot was the dome lights an deff need a lighter! :facepalm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Only thing i forgot was the dome lights an* deff need a lighter*! :facepalm:


:roflmao:fuck it! Mayne my dome lights dont work. :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Gettin closer!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, so it took two trips to get the right bulbs for the dome lights. put em in an nothin!!!!:banghead: that being said im nickle an dimmin right now to save the cash for the trunk sheet metal i hope to pick up this weekend. got some new wheel studs to put on so think ill move a way from the motherfucker of wiring for now


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wheels studs done all the way around, back on the ground


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> wheels studs done all the way around, back on the ground


PIX R IT DIDNT HAPPENuffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dam gimme a min just opened my first beer, had to go get a marriage lisence.


dunk420 said:


> PIX R IT DIDNT HAPPENuffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*pics*

i already did the fronts awhile ago, the rear still had all five on both sides, but FUCK THAT SHIT I AIN'T TAKIN NO CHANCES!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks like progress!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

little by little ill get this rollin, shit i can't wait!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fuel lines*

got the one to the tank on, but theres a spot before the rear axle on my other frame thats got a short piece of rubber line that i ain't seening on my car! Its in the last pic. can anyone tell me why, mines got steel all the way to the front?

:dunno:


gona put the one to the fuel pump on in a few, time for a beer break. also theres a pic of the new rear brake line, not sure if i put that up a pic of that already so i don't hear "pics or it didn't happen" lol


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

that rusthno:...you gonna brush and spray it????


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit fool, which part? LMAO! this cars just gettin what it needs to get it drivable to get my title transfered an get inpection/registration till i tear it completely apart an do it right! 



Too-Low said:


> that rusthno:...you gonna brush and spray it????


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Front lines on, need to get tha fuck out the house for a while


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so last night was my girls bachelorette party..... me an my bro went to the titty bar an i got totaly fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!! needed that for sure!!! i slept till four this afternoon LOL


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> so last night was my girls bachelorette party..... me an my bro went to the titty bar an i got totaly fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!! needed that for sure!!! i slept till four this afternoon LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> :thumbsup:


now my bro wants to do the bachelor party this coming weekend, duno need to recover before i take it tooo far!!!! lmao

you ever been bullwhipped my a stripper? lol i have an had the marks for bout a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!sometimes i can get a "little" out of control lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*ain't shit but im bored*

so heres a pic of another very small step to rollin this piece of shit!


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey bro if you have time can you get me these measurement?? Let me know


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mademan9 said:


> View attachment 548520
> 
> 
> hey bro if you have time can you get me these measurement?? Let me know


 i could try but i can't read the text you put into the pic


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not bustin balls but didn't you measure it before removing them? or was there nothing left to measure?


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

It was completely rusted out when I took frame off. The text says measure ( here to here).


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

i can dig it bruh...i had my bill of sale for my car wrote on the back of and old school food stamp and soon as i got the title in hand i stripped the mess out of the car


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ill see what i can get for ya, might be a lil bit of a bitch with the frame still on!





mademan9 said:


> It was completely rusted out when I took frame off. The text says measure ( here to here).


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what the fuck?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:






Too-Low said:


> i can dig it bruh...i had my bill of sale for my car wrote on the back of and old school food stamp and soon as i got the title in hand i stripped the mess out of the car


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Measurement from inside to inside is in red and measurement from bottom of brace to pan is in white.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry, didn't see the new posts


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's cool bro. If you get a chance . Thanks for the help


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

yea that shit was crazy the dmv lady was feeling me so i got hooked up on the paper work walked out the door with my tags and registration...what al do you need for your car??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

brake drums, shoes, an hardware kit. also have my driveshaft cut down, an transmission cooler lines for a 350. an oh ya, need to fab up some exhaust



Too-Low said:


> yea that shit was crazy the dmv lady was feeling me so i got hooked up on the paper work walked out the door with my tags and registration...what al do you need for your car??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

to be honest with you it looks like a bitch to get you a correct measurement with all the shit in the way like suspension fuel tank etc. , an i don't wana give you bad information. sorry bro




mademan9 said:


> It's cool bro. If you get a chance . Thanks for the help


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

maybe it would be possible if there was someone else to hold the other end of the tape:dunno:


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol. All good bro. Thanks for the help


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thinkin i might get some mdf for the rear package tray after work. Got some 6x9s i could use for now. Deff dont wana roll without some zapp an rogers!


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not much goin on right now, getttin married in a week so theres no FUCKIN MONEY FOR MY RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. but gonna get an OG trunk from SKIM soon as i get back from the honeymoon an SKIM gets back with a car load of trophys from vegas


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammm I'm surprised I didn't see this topic before badass homie keep the pics coming


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

look homie, i wanst' tryin to hate on your motor pic. just saw that an said holy shit! ive built a handfull of chevy small blocks an the main bearings ain't nothin you wana take chances with. just couldn't see what you had it sittin on in the pic. not to mention, by the time i saw that pic i was three 40oz down! lol 

an lets be real, this car is a piece of shit that im just tryin to bring back from the dead so as to drive it to get it inspected an get my title transfered before i tear it apart an do it right. life took its toll an it took me like fifteen years just to get ahold of my own 64, so i ain't in no hurry. im just hopin to get pulled over the first time i pull it out! lol


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

npazzin said:


> look homie, i wanst' tryin to hate on your motor pic. just saw that an said holy shit! ive built a handfull of chevy small blocks an the main bearings ain't nothin you wana take chances with. just couldn't see what you had it sittin on in the pic. not to mention, by the time i saw that pic i was three 40oz down! lol
> 
> an lets be real, this car is a piece of shit that im just tryin to bring back from the dead so as to drive it to get it inspected an get my title transfered before i tear it apart an do it right. life took its toll an it took me like fifteen years just to get ahold of my own 64, so i ain't in no hurry. im just hopin to get pulled over the first time i pull it out! lol


It's all good homie my homie who's building the engine has been dng this since the 70s and was one of the OG riders here back in the day so he carefull about that stuff ima keep an eye on this topic


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Aint shit gona happen with this for a couple weeks gettin married saturday then goin to the bahamas for a week


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

soon as i get on that island ima be like :run:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

sup bro how da ride coming along..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sittin for a couple weeks as of right now. Aiming to roll this bucket round the block by christmass


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> Sittin for a couple weeks as of right now. Aiming to roll this bucket round the block by christmass


shotgun!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool somebodys gota hold the camera!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Aint shit gona happen with this for a couple weeks gettin married saturday then goin to the bahamas for a week


THA BAHAMAS IS MY FAV LIL CLOSE GETAWAY!!!!! GOOD CHOICE AND CONGRATS!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

can't wait to get back from vacation so i can go get the rest of the parts i need TO ROLL THIS PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics of rust please!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Pics of rust please!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


theres lots of pics in past posts!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

can anyone tell me which drums to get? when i got the car they were seized up an i beat the shit out of them just to get the car to roll. i looked at oriellys website an they show two diff sizes one is a 2" an the other is a 2 3/4"! don't wana get the wrong shit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got the rear brake pads, fronts and drums all the way around sapposed to be in at 130, got some mufflers on order aswell should be in at 400 :run:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> got the rear brake pads, fronts and drums all the way around sapposed to be in at 130, got some mufflers on order aswell should be in at 400 :run:


clocks tickin'!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I know.......tic toc........


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

drums an shoes are here, but the guy gettin my mufflers won't have em till tommorow after i get off work. still have to order the brake hardware kit an the transmission cooler lines from truckancarshop tommorow. will try an get the measurement for the driveshaft to get cut down when i get home also. i thought i wrote it down, but cant find it on my notepad :banghead:. after that just gottta put in some work an ima be rollin this ugly bitch!!!!!! although there are probabaly some little odds an ends that im not thinkin bout right now so its time for a break :420:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> drums an shoes are here, but the guy gettin my mufflers won't have em till tommorow after i get off work. still have to order the brake hardware kit an the transmission cooler lines from truckancarshop tommorow. will try an get the measurement for the driveshaft to get cut down when i get home also. i thought i wrote it down, but cant find it on my notepad :banghead:. after that just gottta put in some work an ima be rollin this ugly bitch!!!!!! although there are probabaly some little odds an ends that im not thinkin bout right now so its time for a break :420:


It will be done before you know it. At least thats what people keep telling me!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like once u get her running it all Gona b a new shit so she should purr like a kitty!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya just gona have to run stock exhaust for now mofo sounded great in my monte


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Friend of mine said it was like havin diamonds in dog shit lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pickin up mufflers on the way home from work tommorow, guess i should quit fukin round with LIL an get the car jacked up! lol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Pickin up mufflers after work, gona paint the intermidiate pipes tonight. Hopefully ill hane the exhaust done before tommorow


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Need to dig out the flange bolts an hangers though lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

little missunderstanding when dude ordered the mufflers so now i have to start all over, atleast it didn't cost me nothin. dude was pretty cool about it, gonna remeasure an go with a lil somethin different


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> little missunderstanding when dude ordered the mufflers so now i have to start all over, atleast it didn't cost me nothin. dude was pretty cool about it, gonna remeasure an go with a lil somethin different


SOUNDS LIKE EVERYTHING IVE TRIED TO DO TO MY SHIT!!! A LIL MISUNDERSTANDING!! LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its probably since i called an my voice is almost completely gone, im actually glad it worked out that way, since now i can have it the way i would want it if i was gonna just keep it a stock exhaust, instead of just throwin a couple of mufflers on a callin it good. just another day! not like ive been in any hurry with this ol bitch


----------



## juiced 63 (Oct 21, 2012)

lookin good.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

guess its time to get somethin done


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> guess its time to get somethin done


:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yet another roadblock at the muffler shop! :banghead:, but fuck it im drinkin a beer!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

buzzed/motivated now, got the other side of the crusty ass exhaust cut off. gonna re use the intermidiate pipes for now(there actually in decent shape) gonna clean up the driver side one an paint both of em with "duplicolor engine enamel" once i get them back in place i can measure for the mufflers an turndowns ima run


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> buzzed/motivated now, got the other side of the crusty ass exhaust cut off. gonna re use the intermidiate pipes for now(there actually in decent shape) gonna clean up the driver side one an paint both of em with "duplicolor engine enamel" once i get them back in place i can measure for the mufflers an turndowns ima run


are you doing turndown after the muflers??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

time change has me fucked up!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dr side intermidiate pipe on an measured for pipe an muffler now onto pass side


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

looking good Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerman68 (Jan 19, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


 I like that Husker parking sign:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ordered some stuff from truckandcarshop waitin sucks!!!!!!!




GO BIG RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just got home from the gun range time for a cold one


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good work


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gettin my chl so i figured id put a couple hundred throgh my new piece before i go for the class an lisence!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

done fuckin around, time to get some shit done on the fo. have to wait till tuesday for the parts i ordered last week from truckandcarshop! seems like a long time to wait!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

npazzin said:


> gettin my chl so i figured id put a couple hundred throgh my new piece before i go for the class an lisence!


You can thanks bush when he was governor for that chl. Ive had mine 11yrs


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if u dont mind what do you preffer to carry?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

npazzin said:


> if u dont mind what do you preffer to carry?


I carry a glock .45 or a .38 revolver. Never know when you will need it, trust me.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> if u dont mind what do you preffer to carry?


try the gen 3 glock 17


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a gen 3 27


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

maybe ill get lucky an my parts will be there when i get off work! :rimshot:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck, no parts!!! oh well if anyones read this thread they can tell its not like im in a hurry lol


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

lol not at all


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Keep up the progress homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fukit!!!



luckyboi64 said:


> lol not at all


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice build homie!!slow and steady wins the race:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

N.O.Bricks said:


> Nice build homie!!slow and steady wins the race:thumbsup:


Slow and steady to pace yourself homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

to me it anit a race or a pace, but waitin sucks lol! had to gat the "LAWN CATTLE" moved for the cold anyway


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

had to take one of my dogs to the vet this mornin her ear was all swole up, so now thete doin suguery! FUCK, maybe ill get lucky an my parts will be there when i get home........


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

I hate waiting


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck the parts they can wait more worried bout the dog now shes like 15 yrs old


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

no news is good news but still lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dog made it, cold beer an parts are here!!! all is well lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

started lookin at the trans cooler lines, an the end that goes into the radiator is a female connection so is the line end. can anyone tell me what size/thread size adapter to get?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got sidetracked on this project, gonna build my homie a carburetor for his cutlass. everyone says that rochester quadrajets are "quadrajunk" but im sure when i get it done an tuned on the car he'll change his mind!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Building rides is like a marathon homie slow and steady wins the race and you gotta pace yourself if u do too much work at once you cud burn urself out


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya some days i wont even look at it lol


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

npazzin said:


> ya some days i wont even look at it lol


x65 :tears:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

it ain't that bad! lol


ClassicPlayer said:


> x65 :tears:


just been doin other shit lately, buildin a carb for my homies car. gonna have to modify the throttle base plate a bit, so might take me longer than just throwing a kit in it. four day weekend so i think ill have time to atleast get my brakes done


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

npazzin said:


> ya some days i wont even look at it lol


Haha


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Haha


dont get me wrong i aint givin up!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

No, I'm saying i do the same thing.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

then dont give up either! lol you got a build topic?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

No, no build topic.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> No, no build topic.


start one?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Happy turkey day homie :h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you too man!!!


big C said:


> Happy turkey day homie :h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL, so i built a carb an didn't even need it!!!! homies carb had just been set up wrong, so back to the fo! time to quit fuckin around, got all my parts in except the fittings for the transmission cooler lines :banghead:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

this goin be goooood :drama::drama::around:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hows that it still a shit box with some new parts? lol?


westcoastlowrider said:


> this goin be goooood :drama::drama::around:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

started on puttin my brakes together, man i forgot what a bitch it can be to put it together when only one wheel had springs or anything when i got the car! so tryin to figure out where each spring an shit goes after a couple of cold ones is almost a lost cause lol, guess ill have to start over an do the one that wasn't seized up :banghead:


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

This may help.
Left back brake on my 63.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya thanks, ain't ez tryin to do it from memory


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

do you have a pic of the front?


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

I looked but don't think I took one. 
I'll look again.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

Here it is but I already started taking it apart but laid in out like it came off. Should be lefty front.
Once you do one it will all come back. Hope this helps.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool thanks again


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I might have some diagrams that could help. Ill see what I can find!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ever thought about doing the self adjusting brake setup?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hope thats a joke.....


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

sup foo?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep up the good work! You'll be rollin' in no time hittin' corners!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> hope thats a joke.....



hahaah http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/h2313.html


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats the kit i bought, did your car not have that set up with tje self adjusters wjen u got it? had some shit round the house to take care of, so ill get back to it tommorow


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> sup foo?


nada u?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> thats the kit i bought, did your car not have that set up with tje self adjusters wjen u got it? had some shit round the house to take care of, so ill get back to it tommorow


C U TOMARA BRO!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

right on


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck me, now i know why the brakes didn't look right im missing a couple of parts, the brake cylinder links, an the butterfly that holds the shoes in place!!!! :rant:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just got off the phone with "strouds" id never heard of them, some dude at the toy drive/car show last weekend, sorry i don't remember his name but THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NONE OF THE CHAIN AUTO SUPPLIERS EVEN KNEW WHAT I WAS TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> just got off the phone with "strouds" id never heard of them, some dude at the toy drive/car show last weekend, sorry i don't remember his name but THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NONE OF THE CHAIN AUTO SUPPLIERS EVEN KNEW WHAT I WAS TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!


Most them fools barely even know anything about cars, much less classic chevys!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, i know there computer programs asks stupid shit like does it have air conditioning, but your lookin for a ball joint! lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> fuck me, now i know why the brakes didn't look right im missing a couple of parts, the brake cylinder links, an the butterfly that holds the shoes in place!!!! :rant:


did you try to buy the brake drum kits? comes with everything


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a kit from truckandcarshop, that was like 70 or 80 bucks, guess those parts don't come with it.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

keep up the progress homie :drama::drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"aint no thang but a chiken wang!"


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

new found motivation, should have some pics tonight


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fukit*

garage is cold so is the beer, man i should quit drinkin


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

npazzin said:


> garage is cold so is the beer, man i should quit drinkin


 fuck stop stop drinking fool keep it pushing :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> garage is cold so is the beer, man i should quit drinkin


DEW WERK SON:ninja:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

aint posted nothin in a while, had a friend help me with the drum brakes. rears done, fronts goin together. all i need now parts wise is to get the driveshaft in an measure it for the th350 so i know what to tell em at fortworthgearandaxle. gettin closer to rollin this piece round the block:x:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> aint posted nothin in a while, had a friend help me with the drum brakes. rears done, fronts goin together. all i need now parts wise is to get the driveshaft in an measure it for the th350 so i know what to tell em at fortworthgearandaxle. gettin closer to rollin this piece round the block:x:


Nice build yo!! Since ur on the topic, I wanted to ask u something. Ur talking about having ur driveshaft measure for ur th350. Well I also have the same type of tranny. Only thing though is I had already had my shaft made from hi low. Mando said it would work on a short shaft th350. So That's y I got one, which needs to b rebuilt. Anyways is there anything else I need to look out for? I'd hate to get my tranny rebuilt and not even get to use it.and not


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i see no problems as long as your sure you have a short shaft trans. the tail shaft i think is 6"


----------



## oneblock (Jan 8, 2013)

good luck on your build man im doin a 64 also cant wait to see your progress keep us posted peace


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, ain't really been in no hurry with this car. its just a hobby to me so dont expect much lol


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> i see no problems as long as your sure you have a short shaft trans. the tail shaft i think is 6"


Thanks homie I'm going to measure it just to b sure.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Great readin in this thread! Keep up the good work!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Keep it going homie...


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT for da Homie


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Subscribed. Good topic because it's realistic to me with new house and baby; this is route I'm taking, slow and steady.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

brakes adjusted, an bled! need to paint drums still. pics up soon


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

small pic


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*lets get this bitch rolling already* :rant: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

im damn close! waitin on the paint to dry on my drums as of right now. gonna drop off my driveshaft this week


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Help me on my brakes on 63


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bring the beer! lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*driver rear done!*

guess this is what ima do today, maybe get the trans lines in too


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Where u from


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

same as you DFW


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Im working on a 63 impala 4 door ht no post(let the 4 Dr hating begin)hopefully it will be done by summer


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bring it by, ill help ya. its your car so fuk da haters


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

done up an tight rims goin back on now


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

What c.c. you rep


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont at the moment


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

considering how i got the car i guessed that the rear diff would be bone dry. to my surprise it was full of nive clean fluid


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

oops meant "nice"


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice, but i would have just rolled it with tha og patina a while


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fukit*

on tha ground again


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Yeah but that paint is old ...comin soon new paint and interior


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fajitas on da grill, fuck this cold weather!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

My favorite combo...fajitas and beer


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gona bump my oun shit, lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

What's new?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

trans cooler lines are in, didnt like havin to bend them a little to just get em in


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was new with you? think weve met but cant put a name or face with ur avitar


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit i should have separated the lines before install, could have made it z lot esier


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

ttt whats good homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

all i need is the driveshaft cut an im ROLLIN THIS PIECE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

droppin off drive shaft today, hopefully ill get it back friday!!!! cant wait


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> droppin off drive shaft today, hopefully ill get it back friday!!!! cant wait


F W GEAR AN AXEL?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yup, dude said be ready friday no prob


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> yup, dude said be ready friday no prob


Man I hope u have beta luck than I did! I had to take mine back 3 times! It was my falt tho! Good luck bro!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what happened?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> what happened?


U NO:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

this time is goin so slow!!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

npazzin said:


> this time is goin so slow!!!!


:yes:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

vouges we cant all be "cornhusker ballers" lol , ya my builds slow but fuckit lol


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

npazzin said:


> vouges we cant all be "cornhusker ballers" lol , ya my builds slow but fuckit lol


im at work now, might not be a cornhusker baller too much longer maybe a Texas baller lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit, Texas is great. why you think i moved?!!"!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

BALLIN!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ballin on a budget


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fukin driveshaft!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> fukin driveshaft!


Wat hapn?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dude said it would be ready friday an it wasnt, pikin it up in a couple hours


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*bout time!!!*

just got it home


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*its in*

but looks a lil short with the "fastshafts" yoke


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuckin tankin it back out, i was warned bout takin it where i did but domt know of anywhere else that dors driveshafts local. they better get this shit right!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> fuckin tankin it back out, i was warned bout takin it where i did but domt know of anywhere else that dors driveshafts local. they better get this shit right!!!


MAN DEM DRIVE SHAFTS R A BEEEEEEEEITCH!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Man when you get that driveshaft in we want a video of you doing a massive ass burnout homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking good bro.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man the shit you go through just to get an ol rusty bitch rounn the block


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

npazzin said:


> man the shit you go through just to get an ol rusty bitch rounn the block


:werd:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wont let it beat me, ima roll this ugly ass car


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

npazzin said:


> wont let it beat me, ima roll this ugly ass car


 don't trip you just going thru the shit people who build there rides go thru, in the long run you will sit back and look at all the does and don't for future builds


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

aint trippin, this cars just a toy. but the fool that cut it should have done it right the fuckin first time


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

npazzin said:


> but the fool that cut it should have done it right the fuckin first time


:yes:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope to see it around the Funk soon!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

todays round two with the drive shaft, be droppin it off tommorow


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

GUD LUCK!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks hopefully theyll get it rigjt this time


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Did you get a discount for their mistake?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gona remeasure it again then pull it out so i can take it back up thete tommorow, i javent called em cause i was pissed. am callin when im mad aint gona help. cant see that its my fault so i aint payin no more$125 is enough!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:squint:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

vouges?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

THEY DID CHARGE ME BUT NOT FULL PRICE!! I THINK IT WAS MY FALT THO!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dude agreed its his fault, should be done tommorow. IMA ROLL THIS BITCH!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Good news! U musta gave them tha stink eye!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

naw no stink eye, but i aint holdin my breath on it actually bein done right this time either


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hate waitin on parts!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got the driveshaft back, if it fits its gona be time to fire this bitch up!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Post pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*its right*

fits now


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> fuckin tankin it back out, i was warned bout takin it where i did but domt know of anywhere else that dors driveshafts local. they better get this shit right!!!


what city are you in? did you get it right this time? for 150 here in so cal you can get it converted to telescoping driveshaft. i shipped one to new mexico and shipping usps was 16 bucks


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SO FIRE HER UP ALLREADY!!:wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

couldnt get any fuel to it last nighr for some reason, will fix that when i get off work


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

npazzin said:


> fits now


that's what's up! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:drama: im just enjoying this thread. good work.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Give it hell homie:yes:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WELL:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

had to work sat, an didn't feel like fuckin with it sunday. so tonight when i get home im thinkin i might try an take out the pick up tube out of the tank with the tank still on the car. its got to be clogged since i hooked up my air compressor an blew the lines out toward the front no problem. really don't wana have to take the tank out since it looks like it had been replaced at one time. its not all crusty like the rest of the car.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> had to work sat, an didn't feel like fuckin with it sunday. so tonight when i get home im thinkin i might try an take out the pick up tube out of the tank with the tank still on the car. its got to be clogged since i hooked up my air compressor an blew the lines out toward the front no problem. really don't wana have to take the tank out since it looks like it had been replaced at one time. its not all crusty like the rest of the car.


U sure the fuel pump is working? Instead of pulling tank 
Line just put rubber hose yo fuel side of your fuel pump and drop that line in gas can! I drove my car round the block with a Gatorade bottle zip tied to my core suport!!! I think u have a very small prob!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*pick up*

dunk, the pick up tube was all clogged up, so cleared it out an put the tank back in, batts on charge so well see wjhat happens


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if that dont solve it, guess i was drunk when i put motor in an forgot the fuel pump push rod lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

an fuck this car lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i either dont have enough fuel or the pumps no good, or the rod


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KEEP IT UP


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

skim can you tell me how many gallons of gas it takes from bone dry to get it to the ccarb?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

skim can you tell me how many gallons of gas it takes from bone dry to get it to the ccarb? put some gas down the carb an it fired off no prob! im thinkin it could be not enough fuel in the tank to reach the pickup tube to reach?


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

try cracking your line on the carb,it might have vapor lock.try it and see if you hear a hiss sound and tighten it back.Or you could have a stuck float on the carb.,tap on it with a screwdriver handle bout where the float is.:dunno:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

to check the pump,pull the inlet off the carb and put it in a bottle.Spin the motor and see if gas goes in the bottle


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

sumthin simple homie,these old car motors dont need much to run


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

N.O.Bricks said:


> sumthin simple homie,these old car motors dont need much to run


:werd:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ALSO BY PASS FUEL FILTER TILL U GET IT RUNNING!! THIS WILL ELEMNATE THAT ASWELL!! ONLY TWO BOLTS TO CHECK IF ROD IS THERE OR NOT!!!! I WOULD PUT RUBBER HOSES ON BOTH SIDES OF PUMP THEM PUT PICK UP SIDE OF PUMP IN SMALL GAS CAN THEN OHER SIDE TO FLOOR! WEN U CRANK CAR OVER IT SHOULD BLO GAS ALL OVER FLOOR!!!! IF IT DONT UR PUMP IS BAD R U FORGOT ROD!!! I HAVE A PUMP IF U NEED ONE!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pickup tube clogged caused the diaphram to bust, new fuel pump an its on!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

i got that pan hard bar ese


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

quanto? 



QUOTE=8t4mc;16401154]i got that pan hard bar ese[/QUOTE]


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fires up but wont idle yet, givin the neighbors a brake till tommorow


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

That's great news! Tomorrow's forecast donuts and burnouts? Keep up the good work!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol jones !!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Forgive me for not reading through the whole thread, but are all your lines/sending unit new? the ones on my 64 were clogged up.. i wasnt getting any fuel to the barb. i had to disconnect my fuel lines from the tank and carb and blast it clear. then i tapped my sending unit and more shit fell out of it. then it finally fired up, but when i started accelerating the car would die. long story short, i dropped the gas tank and there were some pieces of what looked like a screen floating around in there.. when i accelerated, it would get sucked up and clog my lines. keep pushing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dont think thats the prob, i put the air compressor to all the lines


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

10.00 bucks!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool, where?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i think i just forgot to hook up a couple of vacuum lines, thas why it wont stay runnin at idle


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> cool, where?


i can bring it to west ftworth


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool pm me your name an cell number


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*its alive*

cant figure out how to post a video on this phone, so heres a shot! so fukin happy right now!!!!!!! mofo sounds vicious with no mufflers lol


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

npazzin said:


> cant figure out how to post a video on this phone, so heres a shot! so fukin happy right now!!!!!!! mofo sounds vicious with no mufflers lol


uffin:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Was there a slight chance of fig 8's? That's great keep us posted!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice! Can't wait to pep her rolling


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Here's pix of said Gatorade bottle tied to core support for gas!
Bryan from impala shop bringing her home after his master mechanic touch!
Rip brother u r missed!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

npazzin said:


> hate waitin on parts!!!!


thats the story of my life....


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

havin trouble with this shifter linkage kit, an not happy with how shes runnin, so till i get the shifter done an rebuild my car it stays on the jackstands


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

oops meant carb


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*somethin*

got a straight panhard bar from 84mtc, wired the rust off an a quick coat of black an threw that on so atleast somethin happened today


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

looks good man..thanks for comming through.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats good?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shifter linkage kits crap, an now it wont stay run at idle for 20 seconds then it dies! :banghead:


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

DAM GOOD THREAD im loving it ,all help your getting from lowrider fam. Keep up the good work.uffin::drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

help/fam? just me on this piece of chit


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think he means people giving you advice. Nice to see you getting there with it, shouldn't be too much longer before you got her rolling.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

didnt even touch it yesterday started thinkin how funny it would be if i just wad out of gas!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup blanco, get that wiring fixed?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cant wait to get out of here, ima laugh like a mofo if its just out of gas! id bet it is since i tore off the pick up screen, an it prob aint' reachin the bottom of the tank lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

turns out the secondary float was WAY out of adjustment, batts on charge again but a lil progress


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well got both floats adjusted an still wont idle, gona get a trick kit an tank the carb. carbs been sittin dry almost two yrs so it could use a freshening up


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> well got both floats adjusted an still wont idle, gona get a trick kit an tank the carb. carbs been sittin dry almost two yrs so it could use a freshening up


SOUNDS LIKE YOU ON RIGHT TRACK!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just tryin not to get in a hurry, thought bout throwin a qaudrajet on that i built for a homie an tjen didnt end up using it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> just tryin not to get in a hurry, thought bout throwin a qaudrajet on that i built for a homie an tjen didnt end up using it


DEW IT!!!! ONLY 4 BOLTS!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol ya thats all, maybe but id rather run the holley


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> lol ya thats all, maybe but id rather run the holley


that holley is gonna have you pissed if you dont have the right adjustment cams on it, go edlebrock if you dont wanna use that QJ


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> that holley is gonna have you pissed if you dont have the right adjustment cams on it, go edlebrock if you dont wanna use that QJ


:werd:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the holley ran great before i put this motor in this car


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> the holley ran great before i put this motor in this car


IF U STAY ON THE GAS WILL IT STAY STARTED?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

no get about ten seconds an it dies


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> no get about ten seconds an it dies


SOUNDS LIKE BAD FUEL FILTER!!! I HAD ONE THAT STUMPED ME FOR 8 MONTHS ONE TIME!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

brand new fuel filter


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you have a new fuel pump as well? Bought one new from autozone, car sat for about a year had the same problem as you, changed fuel pump car stayed runnin.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you ever check that rod?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

new pump an pump rods there, tearin down the holley tonight. think tjetes somethin clogged in tje main block


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got the carb torn down an tanked,aint got no pics cause it ain't that interesting. got a accelerator pump diapham on its way from summit, should be here wednesday so well see what happens


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> got the carb torn down an tanked,aint got no pics cause it ain't that interesting. got a accelerator pump diapham on its way from summit, should be here wednesday so well see what happens


good chit here! i love checkn n on yo thread!!:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks dunk, i aint as motivated as most are. This is just somethin to fuck with in the garage lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Waitin on parts again!!!':-(


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

at least you don't have parts sitting at the house waiting on you to come home.. that my issue


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit id rather be putting this carb back in than waitin on ups!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mofo better be there when i get home!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Mofo better be there when i get home!!!


THINK HAPPY THOUGHTS:nicoderm: THEN IF ITS NOT THERE JUST PUFF AWAY


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ALREADY


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Parts home, carb built, problem solved! Signed one happy mofo


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Parts home, carb built, problem solved! Signed one happy mofo


Pic or it didnt happen


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Tommorow, no prob! Aint gone wake the barrio lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*ok*

Fuck, how do i post a video?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Fuck, how do i post a video?


DYAM!! BREAK OUT THA COFFE CUZ WE GONA B HERE A COOL MIN!THAT BEEAUTCH LOOKS COMPLACATED!!!!:420:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Its really not that bad


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*idle*

Pop pop pop


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Pop pop pop


SOOOOO!! RUNNING GOOD R NO?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hell ya fires right up! Just cant post a vid of me me wakin up the barrio, dont know how says file too large


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

npazzin said:


> Pop pop pop


:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Tgif !


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Took a road trip to krum to check out some og sheet metal, but ot was a lil to far gone. Still picked an og shift linkage ima try to modify thanks tony


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Hell ya fires right up! Just cant post a vid of me me wakin up the barrio, dont know how says file too large


I allways post vid to youtube first then post link to vid in here! 
Tony allways has the good stuff!! Never left his place unhappy!! Man that 60 looks sick!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Well grandma went with Jesus yesterday afternoon, so i dont knpow if thell be any updates for a few gars


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry for you loss homie


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

prayers sent your way homie!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss homie. Keep your head up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks homies, shes better off now


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man. She will b watching over yall now


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

PRAYERS OUT TO U AN URS BRO!!LEME NO U NEED N E THING!!! MAYBE DEDACATE THE BUILD TO HER:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nobody gets out alive


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Need motivation


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:angel: Keep your head up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Its all good, just frustrated that im so close to rollin an tje fuckin shifter kit i bought from cpp is junk!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:angel:KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE!! SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the prayers an support, nothin can keep me down!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Thanks for all the prayers an support, nothin can keep me down!


Werd


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like ill be headed to the lagrave swap meet this weelemd to look for a shift linkage for my 350th, maybe ill ser some yall fw riderz out there


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Looks like ill be headed to the lagrave swap meet this weelemd to look for a shift linkage for my 350th, maybe ill ser some yall fw riderz out there


Im going saterday round noonish!! Hit me up if u there!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Bruce from last min customs an he told me that shifter kit is all that way an "get ta grindin" so well see whay i can do with it, might still have to get another one since i think i fucked up the one i got


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Just got off the phone with Bruce from last min customs an he told me that shifter kit is all that way an "get ta grindin" so well see whay i can do with it, might still have to get another one since i think i fucked up the one i got


MIGHT SWING BY AND LEND A HAND SOON!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Byob!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Byob!


Never mind


































Just fukn wit ya! I try and make it soon! Im pretty crafty wen it comes to making shit work! And not rigged up eather!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I think i can manage, but stop by anyway


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Linkage fixed, might install tonight if i have time


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Linkage fixed, might install tonight if i have time


U no tha drill


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya ya....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Puttin the limkage in tonight, thinkin bout naming it "too far gone" or "fuck this car" lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

NUTN BUT TRUBLE:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats probably been done, maybe ill name it what i yell when workin on it











MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*linkage*

Installed


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:drama:How's the weather out there is it cloudy wit smell of rubber yet! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## CokeZero (Apr 16, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Thats probably been done, maybe ill name it what i yell when workin on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

forgot the ground wire on the alternator that i bought for the 283 that was in it before i swapped in the 350, so i don't think the alt was doin its job an i think the times i started it, it was just runnin on the battery :dunno: so i fixed that an had the batt on charge overnight. but when i left for work this mornin it said it was still charging. might have ruined that battery. was hopin to take it off the jack stands an roll it round the block today after work but might have to get another batt!!!! :banghead:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Keep at it holmes. Every time you conquer a problem the list gets shorter.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> forgot the ground wire on the alternator that i bought for the 283 that was in it before i swapped in the 350, so i don't think the alt was doin its job an i think the times i started it, it was just runnin on the battery :dunno: so i fixed that an had the batt on charge overnight. but when i left for work this mornin it said it was still charging. might have ruined that battery. was hopin to take it off the jack stands an roll it round the block today after work but might have to get another batt!!!! :banghead:


THERES A PLACE ON MAIN THAT SELLS REFURB CAR BATTS FER 25 WITH 6 MONTH WARRENTEE!!! COMING FROM DOWNTOWN ITS JUST PASS THE FLEE MARKET AND BRIDGE ON RIGHT! YELLOW BLDG!! CALL FER NUMBER IF U NEED IT!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SINGELTON BATT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i might do that, if my batt isn't still under warranty. hope fully its done chargin by the time i get home. tried to start it the last time yesterday an it wouldnt turn over. so i think i just ran it dead.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I got a charger with a boost setting if u wana borrow it let me no!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I know i dont have a pic, but JUST TOOK THIS BITCH ROUND TJE BLOCK!!!!! right after some dude rolls by my casa in a 63 fodo on some standards!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sweet


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

So wat ya think? Still alota werk to go r u done with drivetrain?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Just some minor tuning, an need to go buy a vacuum guage to set the idle metering


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, an put some mufflers on. im savin for a welder so i can move onto the sheet metal, gona put a full trunk an quarters. Then start wrapping the extra frame


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

I saw some deal for a eastwood wire welder and a plasma cuter for 1,100$ on a super chevy magazine im not too familiar with eastwood but it sounds like a badass deal


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

im lookin at a miller, brand new without bottle for a grand. 

i also need to find a speedo cable for the 350th


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

I used a pro core 125 Lincoln welder and only paid 500$ from Lowes. It's work perfect for me on the frame. I just got to buy the mig conversion kit for when I'm ready to do my floor pans. Just to minimize the cleaning. Who knows I might just do without it, but it's a great welder. Just trying to save u a lil $$$$.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Na, ima get a 220v


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Na, ima get a 220v


I got u homie do work then.:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Na, ima get a 220v


SOME TIMES U CAN BUY THEM BIGG ASS 3 PHASE WELDERS CHEAP CUZ THEY THINK U CAN ONLY USE THEM AT BIG COMPANIES BUT I BOUGHT A 3 PHASE CONVERTOR TO TURN 220 TO 240 3 PASE IN UR GARAGE!! SO IF U SEE A KILLER DEAL ON A 3 PHASE DONT B SCARED TO PULL THE TRIGGER!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

What it run for the converter?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

npazzin said:


> man the shit you go through just to get an ol rusty bitch rounn the block


:yes:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> What it run for the converter?


50 SHIPPED ON EBAY!!!! IF U HAVE 220 ALLREADY U DONE!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> 50 SHIPPED ON EBAY!!!! IF U HAVE 220 ALLREADY U DONE!!!!


N THE GRANGER CATALOG THEY RUN $350:dunno:

THEN WITH A LIL RESEARCH FOUND SOME ON E BAY FOR CHEAP ALL DAY LONG!!! DONT REALY NO WAT DIFF IS CUZ THIS BEEAUTCH WERKS!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Gona have someone run a 220 plug after i get a welder


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

bump to follow thread


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Gona have someone run a 220 plug after i get a welder


I PAID A PRO GUY AND HE 

PUT 220 TO THE GARAGE
GAVE ME A MALE TO FEMALE 220 PLUG SO I COULD PLUG AND UN PLUG MY CONVERTOR AS NEEDED
THEN GAVE ME ANOTHER 220 PLUG SETUP ON THE COMPRESSOR SIDE OF MY CONVERTOR SO IF I MOVE IT ALL COME WITH ME CEPT THE 220 PLUG N GARAGE!!


THEN WIRED IT ALL UP WITH HEAVY DUTY ASS WIRE!!
COST ME $317 AFTER PARTS,LABOR,AND TAX BUT IT WAS DONE RIGHT!! IF U WANT A FONE NUMBER I CAN HOOK IT!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ill get the number from ya when i get the welder


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ALSO I GOT A 110 LINCON WIRE WELDER U CAN BARROW IF U WANT TO PUT N SOME WORK WHILE U SAVE FOR THE ONE U REALY WANT!!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

npazzin said:


> Oh, an put some mufflers on. im savin for a welder so i can move onto the sheet metal, gona put a full trunk an quarters. Then start wrapping the extra frame


i know you got your eye on one, but theres some dude on ebay from texas selling Lincol 220v 180 welders for 500$.. its a steal. i just copped one


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dunk, i might try that lil welder u got an see how it does. Tried.a 110v once an didnt like it at all, maybe just that one was junk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Dunk, i might try that lil welder u got an see how it does. Tried.a 110v once an didnt like it at all, maybe just that one was junk


COME GET IT BRO!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Holla at ya when i got some replacement panels


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> ALSO I GOT A 110 LINCON WIRE WELDER U CAN BARROW IF U WANT TO PUT N SOME WORK WHILE U SAVE FOR THE ONE U REALY WANT!!!


Lincoln's the shit, I haven't had a problem with mine except for running out of wire.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

* INTERESTING *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

a 110 with gas is all youre gonna need on sheet metal


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree, but dont see the point in buyin a welder that can only weld sheet, since im gonna wrap my frame as well


64_EC_STYLE said:


> a 110 with gas is all youre gonna need on sheet metal


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> a 110 with gas is all youre gonna need on sheet metal


MY MACHINE WILL TAKE GAS AND WELD ALUMINUM BUT IM JUST USING FLUX CORE!! IF U WRAPING FRAMES THIS IS NOT THE WEDER U NEED! SHEET METAL AND BATT RACKS IS THE PERFECT RANGE FOR THIS WELDER!! VERY USER FRINDLEY WELDER!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> MY MACHINE WILL TAKE GAS AND WELD ALUMINUM BUT IM JUST USING FLUX CORE!! IF U WRAPING FRAMES THIS IS NOT THE WEDER U NEED! SHEET METAL AND BATT RACKS IS THE PERFECT RANGE FOR THIS WELDER!! VERY USER FRINDLEY WELDER!!!


I welded my whole frame with a 110 Lincoln mig, attached all my sheetmetal to the car, and built 2 thick wall tube rottiseries. Get a good welder and it won't matter.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Appreciate everyones expert advise, but im gona stay with the 220v an avoid flux core regardless of cost!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Coming along nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> I welded my whole frame with a 110 Lincoln mig, attached all my sheetmetal to the car, and built 2 thick wall tube rottiseries. Get a good welder and it won't matter.


:werd:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wares de pix main?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I think my voltage regulator isnt lettin the alternator do its job an fukin up the batt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> MY MACHINE WILL TAKE GAS AND WELD ALUMINUM BUT IM JUST USING FLUX CORE!! IF U WRAPING FRAMES THIS IS NOT THE WEDER U NEED! SHEET METAL AND BATT RACKS IS THE PERFECT RANGE FOR THIS WELDER!! VERY USER FRINDLEY WELDER!!!


No doubt. I had a 110 lincoln on flux core for years, gets the job done. I have a miller 211 now, I love it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> I think my voltage regulator isnt lettin the alternator do its job an fukin up the batt



IVE GOT AN OLD NON CHROME ALT OFF A 350 U CAN HAVE!!! COME GET IT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WAS WORKING WEN PULLED 3 YEARS AGO!!!LMAO!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Alternator is brand new, an the regulators not internal


----------



## stillrollin 64 (Apr 12, 2009)

Do you have all your metal for your car


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

No


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WARE DA PIX OF DOUNUTS


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*donuts*

Get em while there hot


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:drama::rofl:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*nothing*

No progress lately, just got home from a week in Vegas. An now i gpta get a new set of rims for my daily, had a broke spoke one one an now a loose one on another! :thumbsdown:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ballin with the showgirls huh


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice pic homie!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Should be pikin up some crosslaces for my daily today, then its back to hustling up cash for a welder i got my eye on


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Should be pikin up some crosslaces for my daily today, then its back to hustling up cash for a welder i got my eye on


Nice! Hey shoot me a text! My son smashed my droid with a hammer and lost all my numbers! Gata love tha lil ones


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*new laces*

Stopped by arts an got some new rims at lunch


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

npazzin said:


> Stopped by arts an got some new rims at lunch


Nice, 72 spoke? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

new rims :yes:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

They look even beta n person!! Thanks fer yesterday!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I dint have a use for em, no prob


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

so whats the deal with your old 14's?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sold em!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

npazzin said:


> Stopped by arts an got some new rims at lunch


I need those. :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

There alright


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nothin happenin, spent the weekend at the lake. need to get off my ass!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

back to it, pics soon


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gota put the distributor back in an make sure its timed right, then find someone to take the pics of me "ROLLIN IN MY 64"!!!!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

if you were near me - I'd shoot some pics for ya ...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

npazzin said:


> gota put the distributor back in an make sure its timed right, then find someone to take the pics of me "ROLLIN IN MY 64"!!!!


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cleanin up shit in the garage, got tools an beer cans all over the fuckin place!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> cleanin up shit in the garage, got tools an beer cans all over the fuckin place!


Sounds like my garage!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

welder stash is gettin robbed for some speakers!!!! gettin a hell of a deal at bestbuy for some 12"double voice coil pioneers at $39.99 each! cant pass that shit up!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

npazzin said:


> welder stash is gettin robbed for some speakers!!!! gettin a hell of a deal at bestbuy for some 12"double voice coil pioneers at $39.99 each! cant pass that shit up!


:wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*subs*

anyone have any of these, if so let me know what yall think of em. pickin em up on the second of the month, couldn't pass it up! hope i aint dissapionted, bought four of em!!!! although i don't think i could bitch about gettin four twelves for$173.16 after tax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

U could get two sundowns for the same price bro


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

caddyking said:


> U could get two sundowns for the same price bro


 sundowns? :dunno:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

npazzin said:


> anyone have any of these, if so let me know what yall think of em. pickin em up on the second of the month, couldn't pass it up! hope i aint dissapionted, bought four of em!!!! although i don't think i could bitch about gettin four twelves for$173.16 after tax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


good deal


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Projects on hold again, but thanks to the homies at A&M CUSTOMS for towin my daily to the house for me on Monday!! Damn fuel pump went out, if it aint one thing its another lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Projects on hold again, but thanks to the homies at A&M CUSTOMS for towin my daily to the house for me on Monday!! Damn fuel pump went out, if it aint one thing its another lol


UL GET ER DONE!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya just hope it aint rainin by the time i get home :banghead:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fuel pumps a bitch*

Had to get creative


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Had to get creative


cald werkn smart not hard:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

True, didnt take nearly as long as thought


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

npazzin said:


> Had to get creative


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Subs came in, should have the box for my truck today. Gota picl out an amp, an install. Then maybe cruise by the Malo show this weekend


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Done fuckin with the daily, time to get back on the four


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

trans vacuum line, an distributor goin in today. hopefully ill post some pics of a lil round the block action! might have to get the neighbor kid to take some pics for me


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

putting in work on daily and four:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit, tryin to get to your level vouges!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Found a bad plug wire after i put the distributor in, need to make a couple trips to the gas station so this ol bitch aint outa gas every time i feel like workin on it!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

sounds like progress!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Very little progress lol, need a new tank filler neck so the fukin gas dont evaporate! Gona fire it up tonigjt when i get home an see how it acts


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Went thru the whole thread, :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mayne im startin to think i snapped the cam! Turns an turns an then a loud click, was dissapointed again. Gone pull the valve covers today an see wtf that noise is. Got fam coming in from NE, for my wifes MBA graduation so ill do what i can when i can. Man i wanna roll this rusty bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

hate it for ya bro 

everyone goes through a mess one day or another


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Had to get creative


holy shit you lifted the bed off the frame to get to the fuel pump???? I just changed the fuel pump a couple months ago on my 97 1500 and we dropped the gas tank and replaced it took all of 20 mins


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Im sure you had no problems when you said "we", i had to do it by myself with a full tank! Beds only 8bolts no big deal


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, i keep forgetting that i pulled the screen off the original tube in the tank so it don't go all the way to the bottom of the tank! so after a couple trips to the gas station with a two gallon gas can i finally got fuel to the carb, but wasn't gettin any spark. then the fam showed up so that was that for the night. will get more done sat. hopefully the'll be pics


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Mayne im startin to think i snapped the cam! Turns an turns an then a loud click, was dissapointed again. Gone pull the valve covers today an see wtf that noise is. Got fam coming in from NE, for my wifes MBA graduation so ill do what i can when i can. Man i wanna roll this rusty bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats to your wife, MBA, that's no joke right there!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks bro, she's way smarter than i am lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

New coil an module an still no fuckin spark WTF!!!!!!?


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> New coil an module an still no fuckin spark WTF!!!!!!?


the modual is grounded well?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Didn't u need a floor pan?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Junk Collector said:


> the modual is grounded well?


 i would thonl so, installed just as it sits in the distributor. How would i check that?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Didn't u need a floor pan?


 na, need full trunk an quarters. Why, you got some og metal?


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> i would thonl so, installed just as it sits in the distributor. How would i check that?


this might help 

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/2-symptoms-of-a-deteriorating-ignition-module#b


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

For some unknown reason i get power to the dis. , checked with a test light, but when i turn over the motor that light gets rwally dim an i get no spark at the plug, any suggestions?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> For some unknown reason i get power to the dis. , checked with a test light, but when i turn over the motor that light gets rwally dim an i get no spark at the plug, any suggestions?


maybe low charge on bat ,r wen a load is put on batt its failing or ur alt not charging up maybe? ive allways used one wire hei distribitors so if those got power they work!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

hard wire the dist str8 from batt just to test!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ill try that when i figure out how to get my ignition switch lock cylinder out, gona get a new voltage regulator too


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Ill try that when i figure out how to get my ignition switch lock cylinder out, gona get a new voltage regulator too


GUESS THA INFO I GAVE YA NO GOOD?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> GUESS THA INFO I GAVE YA NO GOOD?


really not sure what the problem is, took the harness loose from the ignition switch an cant get the fuckin lock cylinder out, tried everything that bitch is just in there! might try an reconnect the switch an try the hard wire trick, im really thinkin that i have a bad voltage regulator or ignition switch


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Check the module in the dist


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Check the module in the dist


SOMETHING IS PULLING POWER FROM THE DIST WEN STARTING!! THAT IS YOUR PROB!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> Check the module in the dist


 already replaced that an the coil an plug wires


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

yeah my next thought would be Voltage reg or starter solenoid


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ordered an starter switch off rockauto for 14 shipped, next is finding a voltage regulator. All shit ive been meaning to repace anyway, might puck up a welder in the next couple days too


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

Good build so far but needs more pics


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

zooter86 said:


> Good build so far but needs more pics


not much to post, still a rusty piece of FO! but ill get some uploaded when i get the wiring issue fixed


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> not much to post, still a rusty piece of FO! but ill get some uploaded when i get the wiring issue fixed


ima b n your area saterday during the day!! maybe I will swing by and figure it out fer ya!! also I think I might have a brand new volt reg!! leme see!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool let me know


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

still waitin on parts, but did score a nice rear windshield trim from Benny! thanks man!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Waitin on dunk to let me know bout that voltage regulator before i go order one, gotta go by southwest classics an get a new ignition lock cylinder, then its on!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Waitin on dunk to let me know bout that voltage regulator before i go order one, gotta go by southwest classics an get a new ignition lock cylinder, then its on!


U GET THE OLD ONE OUT?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit naw!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

npazzin said:


> shit naw!


 just got it out of there, sprayed some WD in there last night an let it soak in. guess that lil spring was just really dirty!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:h5:


npazzin said:


> just got it out of there, sprayed some WD in there last night an let it soak in. guess that lil spring was just really dirty!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ran a positive from bat to dist, an still nothing! has to be that voltage regulator or a problem with the starter solenoid


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*switch*

ok heres a pic, just to see that im doin something lol put the new switch in an batt on charge so we'll see what happens with that. also DUNK gave me a regulator to try out, if that don't do it all I can think of is theres something goin wrong at the starter solenoind! guess that narrows it down, unless any one of yall can tell me something that I might have missed :dunno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hit me up! Near ur crib but dont hav yo addy r number! !


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Gona lose my fuckin patience with this car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!still wont fukin start! ive replaced the distributor coil, module, cap an rotor, plugs an wires, ignition switch, voltage regulator, starter solenoid, checked all the fuses under the dash, hell ive even swapped out complete distributors! I just don't fukin get why it wont start. I rolled this bitch round the block one fuckin time, an now it wont FUCKING START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so at this point im really considering just tearing the whole fuckin car apart, an starting the trunk an quarters. Guess if ima build this old motherfucker, I might as well start with the shell! although im thinkin I might as well just get a whole new wiring harness, an get it runnin an driving again so I can get my title transferred as was my original goal. dunno im just pissed an tired of fuckin with it for today LOL :banghead:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Don't give up, these old cars put up a fight..If it was easy & cheap everyone would be doin it..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

king debo said:


> Don't give up, these old cars put up a fight..If it was easy & cheap everyone would be doin it..


X817!! :burn:

Are you getting power to the switch? The homie Chads duece had main harness problem at the fire wall!! Quick little jiggle and she was firing!! :dunno::nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas one thing I didn't fuck with, ill try that an see what happens


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

again nothing


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Have you tried the Neutral Safety Switch ? Mines was giving me issue and would only start half the time then just stopped all together. You pretty much replaced everything else homie.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that's a good idea, but im wondering since this car was originaly a manual trans, would this car even have come with a neutral safety switch? also if it did have one, would it allow the motor to even turn over? is it possible to by pass this switch to test if that's the problem without having to go find one?


tlc64impala said:


> Have you tried the Neutral Safety Switch ? Mines was giving me issue and would only start half the time then just stopped all together. You pretty much replaced everything else homie.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck it ima just go get one, seems like I keep dumping money in this ol bitch an she still looks like a crack whore! lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*nuetral safety switch*

this can't help! took it down an look what I found!!!!!!!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> this can't help! took it down an look what I found!!!!!!!


cool 

one thing you know is all that stuff is done proper and going to be golden for a long time too 

It made you do it better  the car wats to live!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i guess, considering I put a new neutral safety switch an STILL NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

then you may have a break in one of your wires


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya I might as well get the whole wiring harness kit an do all of it now!!


regal ryda said:


> then you may have a break in one of your wires


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, got spark an THE LOUDEST FUCKING POP IVE EVER HEARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gota get it back to TDC, an start over Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

with a little help from DUNK420, I rolled it around the block a couple times. don't ask me for pics just yet, cause I ain't a computer wiz! im trying to figure out how to get pics/vid from my phone to the computer to LIL. but since ive had a hell of a day with the car, I ain't fuckin with that shit! time to call it a day


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help, again! Lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

No prob main! Glad i cud help!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Bitch sounds like a dragsrer!! After a lil trouble shooting shell b on da road and titled n no time!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cant wait till u get that vid up!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just noticed the bandaid on da quarter pannel! Lmao


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thas the first thing i put on the car after i bought it!!! Lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

cool man..cant wait to get mine going again


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:What was the problem for not starting? :werd:no clouds of smoke lol!:thumbsup:cool you got pics of progress!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

once i found that neutral saftey switch was toast, got it put in an had to fuck with it a lil bit before i got it to start, i had rebuilt the carb so it was dry had dunk pouring gas down the carb a few times before she would sit an idle. not sure whats goin on but the trans has deffinately something to do with its not wanting to accelerate, if i give it gas in gear it wants to stall an die. but once i get the rpm up it will get to movin!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

been a long road just to get to this point so you can bet i was a happy mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Aint nothing like sitting behind that steering wheel dipping!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dunk420 said:


>


No HOA roosters in yer subdivision? 

My SD would shred me for trying to work on a car here 

had to get on HOA board to beat back the nazi fools!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> been a long road just to get to this point so you can bet i was a happy mofo! :biggrin:


x64!! bitch fires right up now every time:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats the hoa gone do? Its my fukin garage! Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Not to bad man.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> x64!! bitch fires right up now every time:h5:


 it should after the heart transplant it got lol


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Whats the hoa gone do? Its my fukin garage! Lol


I hear that ... my garage got a couple shops in it for the move - cant put no car in it and 4 cars in a 2 car drive makes HOA wet themselves 

Those HOAz can be a nut buster ... when my boy is outta high school we going out to an old farm or something like that ... 

tired of pretty bull that people freak on in the gardens ... lame ass people hate too much and gotta run everyones stuff ... 

just gotta swim up river to piss 'em off! :twak: and smack 'em down


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"my garage got a couple shops in it for the move " don't understand what you mean
but i don't have to worry bout 4 cars in the driveway either LOL
i used to have a 76monte also, but decided it was easier to build one car, than two
i do miss the monte though, hard to find em without the vynol top, an have the swivel buckets! pulled the motor an trans an put em in the impala. sold the car for 650 bucks!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tma6nxgvFsw


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tma6nxgvFsw


 Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> "my garage got a couple shops in it for the move " don't understand what you mean
> but i don't have to worry bout 4 cars in the driveway either LOL
> i used to have a 76monte also, but decided it was easier to build one car, than two
> i do miss the monte though, hard to find em without the vynol top, an have the swivel buckets! pulled the motor an trans an put em in the impala. sold the car for 650 bucks!


we got 2 we got new - the second is done with the bank note in July
and the El camino my boy going to get when he starts driving 
and then there is my baby the '64 

been piecing together a nice wood shop and basic car tools now too


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

right on


Junk Collector said:


> we got 2 we got new - the second is done with the bank note in July
> and the El camino my boy going to get when he starts driving
> and then there is my baby the '64
> 
> been piecing together a nice wood shop and basic car tools now too


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, I think it sounds better on mute!


dunk420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tma6nxgvFsw


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got some ol glasspacks ima put on soon, im sure this bitch will run better an not sound like shit!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya it is! lol, this is just the start of a project. needs a hell of a lot of work!!!


juangotti said:


> Not to bad man.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

all it takes is a lil time, hell I went through 2 motors before I even really drove the car.....trusting homies

glad you got it goin feels good to be able to walk out and turn the key


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hell ya it does, whats the story with them motors ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Ppl sayin oh it's good nothing wrong with it then install them and they either smoked or knocked


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Ppl sayin oh it's good nothing wrong with it then install them and they either smoked or knocked


been there done that!! im test driving my used moters from now on!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i hear ya, i pulled the motor for my impala out of my monte carlo so i ain't gotta worry bout that shit. an i got another 350 sittin in my garage i can throw together just in case!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> i hear ya, i pulled the motor for my impala out of my monte carlo so i ain't gotta worry bout that shit. an i got another 350 sittin in my garage i can throw together just in case!



how much fer the extra 350? got a 63 with no drive train ya no!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> i hear ya, i pulled the motor for my impala out of my monte carlo so i ain't gotta worry bout that shit. an i got another 350 sittin in my garage i can throw together just in case!


I got a new one now I ain't worried bout nada id drive it anywhere if it wouldn't eat my tires up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its not for sale, got it tore down for a rebuild anyway


dunk420 said:


> how much fer the extra 350? got a 63 with no drive train ya no!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how fast do you go through a front set? so I know what to look forward to lol


regal ryda said:


> I got a new one now I ain't worried bout nada id drive it anywhere if it wouldn't eat my tires up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, did some measuring an decided ima run a real short exhaust for now. want to keep it out of the way for when I replace the trunk sheet metal, an still be functional. ill be droppin by an exhaust shop by my work tomorrow


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*ghetto*

I know it looks hood, but this shit ain't permanent! got the exhaust put on, an rolled it round the block a lil bit. carb still needs some tuning but it runs, man I need to replace the trunk cause damn the car filled with exhaust fumes in a hurry!!!!!!!!!!:420:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I got 1.75 on mine and they've lasted about 8 months buth they sucked cause I had to ride locked up so it was a hard ride. The best thing I think is 1-1.25 nothing bigger unless you building a hopper


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

theres the dilemma, I was considering just wrapping my frame in 3/16" cause I don't wana hop it or abuse it. on the other hand I know that ill probabaly wana hop it occasionally, so I may go ahead an wrap it in 1/4" but I still don't think ill extend the uppers past 1" thanks for the info on the tires


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> theres the dilemma, I was considering just wrapping my frame in 3/16" cause I don't wana hop it or abuse it. on the other hand I know that ill probabaly wana hop it occasionally, so I may go ahead an wrap it in 1/4" but I still don't think ill extend the uppers past 1" thanks for the info on the tires


IF I COULD DO IT ALL OVER AGIN I WOULD JUST PLATE THE SIDES IN 1/8 AND LEAVE THE TOP AND BOTTOM ALONE!! ALOT LESS WEIGHT AND STILL STRONG AS HELL!!!! THAT AND THE BELLY OF COURSE!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the frames ive done in the past were ALWAYS IN 1/4", so dropping down to 3/16" is already a hell of a reduction in weight! i already know ima get switch happy with it so when i start hoping this thing i don't wana have any doubts about the frames strength. im gettin the bug again, considering throwin the two pump set up i got in the garage on the car with just a couple batts,just for a lay an play setup, untill i get the other frame built like a brick house.

tonight when i get home, ima fuck with the tuning on the carb an see if i can make it a little smoother, might have to find my vacuum gauge, an check the timing, ive got a tack somewhere, would like to get the idle set just right as well 

its all little shit untill i get off my ass an go spend the dough on a welder!!! :420:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Gota find a Speedo cable thatll fit my 350, am adjust the neutral safety switch too. For some reason only yhe inner brake lights come on now


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

lookin good bro. Good to see you got it running. these old cars are frustrating sometimes i had a few days i wanna blow up my impala cause i get frustrated


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Its all worth it bink


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, spent most of the day messing with timing an carb issues on the car. still not happy with it, it runs an drives, but ain't tuned to my standards just yet. SHOULD HAVE SAID FUCK IT AN ROLLED TO THE FUCKIN PARK LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!! LOL at this point im thinkin that I might have a blown power valve, since it wont stay running with out the choke closed 3/4 of the way.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

think i should just sell this mofo!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

no youll be pissed cause its something small, if you didnt sell it when it wasnt running why would you now. Stick with it it'll all pay off in the end homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya just frustrated!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Ya just frustrated!


fuck with that kik down!!! try and rig something up to test and see if it makes a diff!!!! and if u need help leme no and I might swing by Friday!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Kick down aint got nothing to do with it, cant figure out why it wont run without the fukin choke 3/4 of the way shut!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

manual choke? 

Is it a stock choke or aftermarket?

Could the air mix be too much on the carb? 


Does it have the right throttle body spacer?

If its got to be choked it sounds like it could be a air fuel mixture problem. 

You come a long way bro ... dont let it get you down ... its a 3D puzzle game - you'll get it 

dont hard time the small shit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

it acts like its too lean, but i have the idle circuit screws at one an a half turns out like the factory setting. maybe i should turn them out more? anyone had this problem before? don't wana over do it, gota find my vacuum guage an see wtf is goin on!


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

npazzin said:


> it acts like its too lean, but i have the idle circuit screws at one an a half turns out like the factory setting. maybe i should turn them out more? anyone had this problem before? don't wana over do it, gota find my vacuum guage an see wtf is goin on!


I'd turn the idle screws out to see if it helps, just make sure you do both evenly, I'd do 1/2 turn out on both then let it settle, see how it reacts then go from there. Oh and make sure the engine is fully warmed up and the choke is fully open before adjusting. Vacuum guage will help though. set the idle mixture screws to the highest vacuum reading. 

Keep at it, don't let it win & keep posting results, plenty of knowledgeable people on here willing to help :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ill try that if i can get it to not die when i open the choke


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

picture me roolen


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

you know theres lot of good parts for that car on eBay ... 

... my bedroom is loaded with all kinds of things for a 64 2 door


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

glad you like your room, got it runnin only to find that the o ring for the fuel to transfer to the rear float bowl is leakin! got some at work, pick em up tommorow


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> glad you like your room, got it runnin only to find that the o ring for the fuel to transfer to the rear float bowl is leakin! got some at work, pick em up tommorow


a little leak - awesome! 

The little things can really get the last nerve before its figured out!

and I'll like my room when the parts are on my car 

guessin the wife will too


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds like you need a room like mine, called a garage! lol, when my wife an I were talkin bout getting married, I told here " I don't give a fuck what you do in the house, but don't ever fuck with my garage!!!!" that was the deal, an its workin out pretty well for both of us lol


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> sounds like you need a room like mine, called a garage! lol, when my wife an I were talkin bout getting married, I told here " I don't give a fuck what you do in the house, but don't ever fuck with my garage!!!!" that was the deal, an its workin out pretty well for both of us lol


:rofl: :rofl:  ummm ... the 2 car garage is full of a lot of tools that arent broke in yet and a couple rollin' tool boxes and several upright freezers and .... 

well ... ya' get the idea









and the Impala isnt home yet!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Guess you got some cleanin to do then


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Leak fixed, back to tunning


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

npazzin said:


> fuck this car, for sale or trade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL WHAT'S WRONG HOMIE??? YOU PUT IN SOME SERIOUS WORK HOMIE STAY AT IT!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Leak fixed, back to tunning


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Was just kidding, went back through my whole topic an realized how negative ive sounded sometimes. Been workin overtime lately so not much to post bout


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hell of a time at the MAJESTICS picnic yesterday, im thinking now I might change up some of my plans for this car


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nick I got them hocky sticks lmk


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

npazzin said:


> hell of a time at the MAJESTICS picnic yesterday, im thinking now I might change up some of my plans for this car


That's cool. Looking forward to seeing whatcha come up with.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:dunno:


juangotti said:


> Nick I got them hocky sticks lmk


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

dunk420 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Too much shit in the way, time to organize the garage


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Too much shit in the way, time to organize the garage


TOOK ME A WEEK THE FIRST TIME I ORGANIZED MY GARAGE AND TOOL BOXES...NOTHIN LIKE KNOWEN WHERE SHIT AT WHEN YOU NEED IT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

considering trading it off, would consist of car, extra canadian frame, an extra complete front suspension, an the lower rears an upper rear trail arms ive even got fenders hood wheelwells another front bumper.......


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> considering trading it off, would consist of car, extra canadian frame, an extra complete front suspension, an the lower rears an upper rear trail arms ive even got fenders hood wheelwells another front bumper.......


Why....:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not really wantin to let it go but it someone had something to trade that I thought was legit, I might take it who knows! there was a 41 deluxe on CL, but dude said he had a 64 already, if its an olchevy I like em!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> not really wantin to let it go but it someone had something to trade that I thought was legit, I might take it who knows! there was a 41 deluxe on CL, but dude said he had a 64 already, if its an olchevy I like em!


That's cool, I like the classic chevy's too.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Bump for the Homie...TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ain't doin shit to it for a while, gona stack some chips for a whole new fuel system, tank, sender, fill tube, tank to fill tube hose, an cap. i know that aint alot, but this car is just a toy an isn't a priority! an i don't mind lookin a a 64 in the garage while im havin a cold beer lol


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> ain't doin shit to it for a while, gona stack some chips for a whole new fuel system, tank, sender, fill tube, tank to fill tube hose, an cap. i know that aint alot, but this car is just a toy an isn't a priority! an i don't mind lookin a a 64 in the garage while im havin a cold beer lol


Stop by with a beer!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, on the hunt for parts again. seems like thats all i do!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

:werd:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

it will be worth the wait some day lol


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> it will be worth the wait some day lol


Progress on my 6T4 is taken some time - It just gonna be a daily driver

put pics up on what was done today
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/25214-carolina-fest-4646.html


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool, maybe post it on your topic lol


Junk Collector said:


> Progress on my 6T4 is taken some time - It just gonna be a daily driver
> 
> put pics up on what was done today
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/25214-carolina-fest-4646.html


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

Junk Collector said:


> Stop by with a beer!
> View attachment 665727


look like where im @ in my build.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

must be nice, I keep makin progress that just makes me take two steps back lol


DUB562 said:


> look like where im @ in my build.


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

npazzin said:


> must be nice, I keep makin progress that just makes me take two steps back lol


Real talk.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas just how it is sometimes. shit can kill motivation real quick lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

a lesson learned, never buy shit for my daily when I need parts for the four!!!!:banghead:now im fightin the urge to sell my guitars, an subs I bought for the car, just to get the ball rollin again!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Step on that gas pedal playa


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, this guy!


juangotti said:


> Step on that gas pedal playa


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey bro is your 62 an auto?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> hey bro is your 62 an auto?


Yesir it is an automatic.

I still need get them leaks handled


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wheres it leakin from? tranny pans seem like a mofo to get right, but tail shaft seals aint shit, an if its the front pump well its better to just have it rebuilt! 350th aint that bad, but if its a powerglide they charge more, dunno why though


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> wheres it leakin from? tranny pans seem like a mofo to get right, but tail shaft seals aint shit, an if its the front pump well its better to just have it rebuilt! 350th aint that bad, but if its a powerglide they charge more, dunno why though


I dunno where its leaking from. Im going to drop it off at a shop and let them do it


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:|


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

picked up a new fuel sender, back to work soon


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm going to hit you up when I get off I got some info for you brother


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

uh.....ok?


big C said:


> I'm going to hit you up when I get off I got some info for you brother


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

can anyone tell me if you can install the fuel sender with the tank in the car, or do you have to remove it to get it out? dont wana drop the tank again if i don't have to since its bout half full im guessin:dunno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I think u can do it without taking down but never done it!


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

isint the sending unit on top? 

if filler is in the side - pretty sure the sending unit is in top ... 

on the 6T4 the hose to the carb is in the front of tank at top

might be able to balance it on a rolling jack to hold it so you can let straps go


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

guess ill find out then, lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fuel sender*

picked this up yesterday at oriellys, dude said it was the last one they had, but was showing another part number other than this one that had a return line? duno why it would have one, since this shit aint fuel injected. can anyone tell me if this is the right one before I take the tank down?


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

mo pics:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

npazzin said:


> uh.....ok?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:


big C said:


>


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> picked this up yesterday at oriellys, dude said it was the last one they had, but was showing another part number other than this one that had a return line? duno why it would have one, since this shit aint fuel injected. can anyone tell me if this is the right one before I take the tank down?




3/8




5/16

60 bucks at Ecklers in Florida they get there stuff out the next day. Tank has to come down, i know it sucks.Good luck brother.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

been a while since ive even touched the car, fucked up my back again so ain't been doin shit but :420: an playin video games, should be back on it soon need to get a new fuel tank an line then ill put it all in at once


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats what's up.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the tanks looks good so i think ima just put that sender in a see if that cures my problem, if not ill get a new tank


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

tanks comin down soon as i get off work, would like to drive it this weekend!


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

Napazzin, tanks are cheap. I would get a new one. 
But if you don't then at least clean it out good.
You can put nuts, bolts, rocks or a chain inside and put in a good chemical and shake it REAL GOOD to help remove any 
trash and rust.
I would add two fuel filters to the line if you aren't replacing the tank and lines.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ive driven it before an thats not the problem
i pulled of the screen/filter on the sender that was clogged so now its not deep enough to reach the fuel in the tank.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*sender*

out with the old an in with the new


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well after replacing the sender, this ol bitch don't wana run:banghead:, so ima have to deal with more carb work when i get home


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok i accidently left the key in the on position, an the batt was completly dead. anyone know if that drains the natt or do i have a different problem?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

That will drain the battery!! :facepalm: Something I am guilty of!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats what i figured, had tje charger on all last nigyt an the red trouble light was on tje charger! didnt realize i left the ley on till this mornin, so it should ne good by the time i get off work


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pour gas n carb to prime it up!!! Takes sum work to get gas to carb after u drain lines!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

IS THIS A CHAT FORUM OR A BUILD TOPIC??? IM CONFUSED  LOL


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> IS THIS A CHAT FORUM OR A BUILD TOPIC??? IM CONFUSED  LOL


this thread is in Project Rides that npazzin started this thread in.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> IS THIS A CHAT FORUM OR A BUILD TOPIC??? IM CONFUSED  LOL


IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like car building to me! Every reply is car related.... im confused: -)


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so am i, now it turns but dont run!!! im justgoin in circles now


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Sounds like car building to me! Every reply is car related.... im confused: -)


 i like the fact that this cars a piece of shit still an im already gettin hate from somebody on here lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> so am i, now it turns but dont run!!! im justgoin in circles now


Next time im at my brothers i will swing thew and see Wats up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the solutions probably right in front of me an i just ain't seein it! got some time tonight, so ill be out there fuckin with it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil young mofo says "so wheres your car?" Exactly the motivation I needed! Ima roll this piece right over there an say "wheres your leberon freddy" knowing he has no idea what im talkin about! Anyway im motivated again!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Dew it


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i see you dre!, you need to come down here an gime a hand an ill buy the beer!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone say "BEER"!! :naughty: Let me know im down!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Pm me your cell #, lost it when I trashed my old phone


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

PM Send!! hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Got some stainless tubing for a new fuel line, an ordering a new tank tonight. Turns out I let the car sit too long an the gas went bad. So im starting all over with all new! Just gota figured out where to get rid of a full tanks worth of bad gas


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> gota figured out where to get rid of a full tanks worth of bad gas


fry a big ass ant hill ... if you dont have one ... PRACTICE for future experience.

Just know dirt can burn a LOOOOOOONG time if its got a lotta gas in it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:uh: sure ima fuck up my own yard, not to mention im sure my HOA would love me pouring gasoline out on the ground


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> :uh: sure ima fuck up my own yard, not to mention im sure my HOA would love me pouring gasoline out on the ground


first off thats how ppl get rid of ant hills

and your HOA cant be no worse than mine 
These fuks here think Gestapo were a social club - I couldn't get away with doing anything here like you are doing on your car

Pick a little spot where your garbage cans are or an out of the way place 

seriously - how hard is it to burn gas? 

get a metal can and pour it in ... and poof!

unless you one of those fancy dan's ....... IDK


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Dont ever sell your guitars....but if u do call me!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Idk wtf a facny dan is, but I aint gona pour the shit on the fukin ground either! I dont have just a little to get rid of its a whole fukin tanks worth. So if you dont have any reasonable suggestions please move on


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Biscaynedenny said:


> Dont ever sell your guitars....but if u do call me!!!!


naw I cant even get myself to sell em for parts money lol


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

you cryin about gettin rid of gas 

I gave a legit way to get rid of it ... 
just because it doesnt meet your fancy standards 

doesnt mean you need to talk like you're all that to me!

So you got an HOA ... one of my places does too

so move on? huh ... FUKYERSELF


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Why would the gas go bad? :dunno: Unless it solidified, which would take years I don't see throwing it out. :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well it won't run, an when I pour some fresh gas down the carb it wants to start. just won't! plus the I didn't clean the tank out like I should have, (start makin jokes here) I looked in there an everything looked alright. so when I filled it up an it sat for a couple months the gas has turned a brownish color. so that being said that's where it sits, im on my own with this build an somethings you need a homie to hold a beer an turn the key LOL. plus I figure that if I put a new steel line an a new gas tank in that's two things off the list of shit that could be the prob


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dude, if you knew me you wouldn't be actin like im talkin shit to you! sure you gave me an Idea of how to get rid of it, an I choose not to pour it out on the ground like a fuckin *******! I ain't a tree hugger, but im sure theres a better way to dispose of it! Not to mention, I never talked like im all that, I ain't no baller for sure! an yet you get all pissy an tell me to go fuck myself!


Junk Collector said:


> you cryin about gettin rid of gas
> 
> I gave a legit way to get rid of it ...
> just because it doesnt meet your fancy standards
> ...


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

npazzin said:


> naw I cant even get myself to sell em for parts money lol


That les paul was stolen in 2003 i got it along time ago im lucky i found it at a pawn shop.took alot to save for it and ill never sell it ever that the one that stays!so i feel u bro my builds r slo cuz $$$ shits tight!lol christmass comin up.but i still aint sellin shit!


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

npazzin said:


> well it won't run, an when I pour some fresh gas down the carb it wants to start. just won't! plus the I didn't clean the tank out like I should have, (start makin jokes here) I looked in there an everything looked alright. so when I filled it up an it sat for a couple months the gas has turned a brownish color. so that being said that's where it sits, im on my own with this build an somethings you need a homie to hold a beer an turn the key LOL. plus I figure that if I put a new steel line an a new gas tank in that's two things off the list of shit that could be the prob


Brown gas is real bad,fucks everything up good.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well then, dude all I gots is an early artwood(before barcodes) an a pos indo squire! lol nice collection though!


Biscaynedenny said:


> That les paul was stolen in 2003 i got it along time ago im lucky i found it at a pawn shop.took alot to save for it and ill never sell it ever that the one that stays!so i feel u bro my builds r slo cuz $$$ shits tight!lol christmass comin up.but i still aint sellin shit!


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

npazzin said:


> well then, dude all I gots is an early artwood(before barcodes) an a pos indo squire! lol nice collection though!


Thre all pre 1999 gibsons nfenders.but it dont matter what ya got as long as u play!id put that bad fuel in gallon jugs n one by one drop em somewhere a dumpster or car wash trash lol if you dont have a recycle yard near u


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> dude, if you knew me you wouldn't be actin like im talkin shit to you! sure you gave me an Idea of how to get rid of it, an I choose not to pour it out on the ground like a fuckin *******! I ain't a tree hugger, but im sure theres a better way to dispose of it! Not to mention, I never talked like im all that, I ain't no baller for sure! an yet you get all pissy an tell me to go fuck myself!


DOOD -- you were talking shit 
dunno what YOU call it ... but you asked a question and popped off like a pimped princess ... 

Now you make reference to ********? WHY? Because I am in North Carolina?

I may look like a HILLBILLY (not a *******)
... but trust this bubba boi ... I may have never owner a mansion but I have lived in Beverly Hill 

just know this - you are no better than some some ******** and no worse 

YOU SAID:


> im sure theres a better way to dispose of it!


well damn I wasn't the one asking. 

*TRUST THIS:* I will never offer you any suggestions again ... ​​that bridge is burn.​
keep this in mind ... charcoal fluid is basically just a more refined version of gas.

... lemme guess ... you cook on an outdoor gas cooking surface too :facepalm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

like I said before, calm down. thanks for your input, an you don't know me so don't presume to get my tone from simple text


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

npazzin said:


> like I said before, calm down. thanks for your input, an you don't know me so don't presume to get my tone from simple text


dont tell me what YOU said ... self centered punk

anything you will ever say 
means NOTHING to me any longer ... 

Don't tell me to calm down you little phuque ...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got my new gas tank ordered off ebay for 90 bucks shipped, i thought that was a pretty good deal. should be here by friday. already got 12 feet of stainless line so ill be ready to swap it out when it gets here


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Good deal on gas tank. Slow but steady keeping our projects moving.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Tjanks to loco for tellin me where to get a HELL OF A DEAL on the stainless line. Hope the tank shows friday!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*its here*

Had a couple beers with the homies, an today the tanks shows up. Gona be a good weekend


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Behahaha wtf junk collector went off lmao


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

I had the same issue with the 62 I just bought. It was my carb that needed a rebuild kit. We just cleared the gas line and put some fresh gas and it fired up fine. Now we realize the tank has a leak, someone tried a cheap fix on it so I've been looking on eBay for a tank as well. 

Good luck


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Old tanks dry now, should take it down tomorrow when I get off work. All fuel went to my homies work where it willbe used instead of poured on the ground like a moronic junk collector. .....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bwhahahaha


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Too cold, an its dark by the time I get home! Kills motivation for sure.. so went an got a new drop light. Hell froze over, but this tanks goin in tomorrow! !!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

aint had time to do shit too it lately, changed the oil an filter last night. had to rearange the garage a little, dogs kennel takes up lots of space. should be rollin it soon


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Had a couple beers with the homies, an today the tanks shows up. Gona be a good weekend


:thumbsup: nice score homie!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing much to post, tanks out an waiting for a friend thats possibly knows where theres an rust free og trunk.would like to fix the trunk while the tanks already down


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Glad to see it coming along Homie.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

homie sent me some pics of the og trunk, just have to settle on a price. hope to pic it up today!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

price confirmed, an will be here tomorow. hope it looks as good as it does in the pics!!!! :run:happy to be puttin og metal instead of china steel


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> price confirmed, an will be here tomorow. hope it looks as good as it does in the pics!!!! :run:happy to be puttin og metal instead of china steel


How bad is yo trunk?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*shit*

Its almost unrecognizable!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't seen it in person yet, will check out the trunk after work tomorrow.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Junk Collector said:


> you cryin about gettin rid of gas
> 
> I gave a legit way to get rid of it ...
> just because it doesnt meet your fancy standards
> ...


Thanks for identifying yourself as trash.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Well the og trunk was too good to be true, gona go with repop now. On the hunt again, springs not far off. Not gona be show, but ill ride a bucket for sure


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

You get the engine running yet ?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya it runs an drives, just waiting on gettin the trunk rust repairs done before I put the new tank in


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Ya it runs an drives, just waiting on gettin the trunk rust repairs done before I put the new tank in


lastminutecustoms.com Son!

That trunk dont look to bad. Just the inner trunk pan. you could prolly even get just a lower inner trunk pan


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Its worse that in looks trust me! Last min has em just done wana drive all the way down there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Its worse that in looks trust me! Last min has em just done wana drive all the way down there


They will deliver. they come here 3/4 times a year


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

they will ship too


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, he said end of feburary but i dont wana wait that long


817Lowrider said:


> They will deliver. they come here 3/4 times a year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> ya, he said end of feburary but i dont wana wait that long


You can be patient fool. I know you aint in a hurry


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I know, just rarely motivated is all


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

goin to check out a four door this weekend, hopefully ill be bringing home some solid og metal for my ride hno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

put the gas tank an new fuel line in yesterday, hopefully this piece of shit will start


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol. Good read and build so far.


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

puttin work over there homie u doin yo thang.:420:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

We'll see what happens when I get off work


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Well?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Needs a fuel pump now, AGAIN! duno wtf


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Dont trip, Homie. You have a hell of a nice fucken ride, aye. Just remember, it's a project so one step at a time. You'll be shining in no time. :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks droop its just a big toy in in my garage I aint trippin at all. It wasn't gettin fuel to the carb so I said fukit an grilled fajitas instead!


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Lmao. Sounds good.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

New fuel pump installed, clogged carb so no rollin tonight


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

This is why all my build s from here on out r going fuel inject..... way easier to trouble shoot and fix.... an hardly ever act up..... almost done with this 5.7 350 vortec with 4le30 trans. Should b cake.....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so you think that fuel injected is less complicated than a carb? that don't make no kinda sense, only reason it wouldn't run is i don't have any more spare holley float bowl gaskets. had i not poured gas in that old tank an tried to use the old fuel line i wouldn't of had this problem, thats what happens when you drink to many beers an get in a hurry. simple mistake, but one im sure i won't fuckin make again!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Carb setups are a peice of cake if you know what your doing..less is better in my opinion.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*simple*

Guess this is more complicated than tbi lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*first cruise*

got the carb rebuilt an rolled it to the gas station for the first time, no plates or stickers an no problems!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Fired it up soon as I got home, still need to hook up my tach an tune it in with the vacuum guage. But at least its alive!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

What carb are you running?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Holley 1850-4


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

600 cfm


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Motor? Ignition?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

350ci four bolt, cast iron 2.02" heads(cant remember the casting number, maybe #441 ?), flat top pistons 0.30" over, mild cam just under .500" so I can still run short valve covers, edelbrock air-gap intake, hei distributor(ya, it barely fits if you have to advance to timing enough for the cam), don't really care for how it sounds with the stock ram-horns an used glasspacks, it chokes the shit out of this motor, but will work for now


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got a set of real nice glasspack if your interested.. like new..there preaty long..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Carb would seem a little small to me.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Carb is plenty, most people go overboard thinkin a big carb means big power an slap a double pumper on a 283 an bitch cause it runs like shit! Im good on mufflers for now thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Carb is plenty, most people go overboard thinkin a big carb means big power an slap a double pumper on a 283 an bitch cause it runs like shit! Im good on mufflers for now thanks


I hear ya..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

aint done much lately got a new ignition lock cylinder in it. Fixing to start another small block build, if he don't buy it ill just keep it for another project.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, next on the list is upper a arm bushings an ball joints so I dont ruin a set of brand new tires


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> aint done much lately got a new ignition lock cylinder in it. Fixing to start another small block build, if he don't buy it ill just keep it for another project.


Them lock cylinders are a pain to get out without having the og key


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> aint done much lately got a new ignition lock cylinder in it. Fixing to start another small block build, if he don't buy it ill just keep it for another project.


ITS MINE!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Them lock cylinders are a pain to get out without having the og key


:no: If you are trying to save it or the ignition cylinder then yes!! But if not just jam a flat head screw driver in there and turn it!! It'll pop out!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Had the key but its aaluminum, so I went ahead an changed it cause it was flimsy. An not yet it isn't Juan lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got the new cylinder..but don't wantto destroy the housing.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Then just take the whole switch out of the dash an drill out the old cylinder


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> not yet it isn't Juan lol


LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Then just take the whole switch out of the dash an drill out the old cylinder


Ill try that


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*"stone age shit"*

Well ive got the carb an timing set. Heard someone complaining bout old chevies that there too much of a pain in the ass, well all of them can be but why go shell out a shit load of money when you dont have to? Naturally aspirated is just fine! Although figuring how to post a video of me starting it is more of a pain imo!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*finally*

Got my trunk pans Thanks to Bruce at Last Minute Customs!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Got my trunk pans Thanks to Bruce at Last Minute Customs!


Must have missed you out there bro. It was a good swap meet


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i was in a big ass hurry, only got them parts an hauled ass home! had to be ready for a wedding by four in the afternoon, so i didn't even walk the whole thing


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

but for the price he gave on all that shit i couldn't pass it up!!!!! $225 is a fuckin steal!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> but for the price he gave on all that shit i couldn't pass it up!!!!! $225 is a fuckin steal!!!!


Yes Sir


LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS IS ALL I FUCK WITH


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Right! Even gave me the gas tank strap mounts


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

IM GONE BE A FATHER!!!, ya no work on the car but im happy as I could be!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> IM GONE BE A FATHER!!!, ya no work on the car but im happy as I could be!!!


Congrats


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, got some drop shackles for the daily. Hope to even it out this weekend


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats man its a badass feeling my wife just told me the same thing 3 weeks ago.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, congrats to you too!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Picking up my new welder on my lunch break


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*welder*

Waited till I could afford the specific model I wanted. Still need a cart an bottle for it, but I can get those used an save some cash. Wouldn't skimp on the machine, so those will have to wait. Just one step closer to starting on sheet metal and wrapping my frame


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Picking up four six by nines for the back deck tonight


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*speakers*

Not special but thell do for now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you putting 4 in the back?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya four in the back


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Nice, Bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Ya four in the back


Like on you rear window panel? Arnt you cool. LMAO


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats funny ?


----------



## SirTomeygun (Oct 8, 2009)

seems like you are back on it bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Whats funny ?


a row of speakers


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Trying to do all I can before the baby gets here!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> a row of speakers


whatever motherfucker


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I figured that some 6.5's up front an four 6x9's an two 12's would be enough. Guess ill have to ask 817bullshiter what I should do to my car next lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> I figured that some 6.5's up front an four 6x9's an two 12's would be enough. Guess ill have to ask 817bullshiter what I should do to my car next lol


Doh!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> whatever motherfucker





npazzin said:


> I figured that some 6.5's up front an four 6x9's an two 12's would be enough. Guess ill have to ask 817bullshiter what I should do to my car next lol


BWHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wheres your build topic Juan?


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

KEEP IT ROLLING BRO LOOKING GOOD TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*FUNKIN AROUND*

in the garage


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I get a copy of that template?? :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> whatever motherfucker



True Story


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> True Story



real talk


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Can I get a copy of that template?? :nicoderm:


lets see how it comes out first, im really picky on shit being straight an parallel an all that shit. but if it turns out alright, i got another piece i could make you one if you want


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah let me know. Don't worry about the speakers though.  :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Then you dont need it, just buy a new one.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Four six by nines will give you some serious mid-bass. That's my favorite part of the sound spectrum in music. However you might consider supplementing it with a single (or double) large subwoofer. If you hadn't thought of that already....

That welder should do a good job for you. Nice pickup.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks caballo, already have two twelves for it! Cant bump through the hood with no bumps lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*pakage tray*

Glue stech clamp heat, them repeat


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Well see how it looks, but for the nine bucks ive got into it im pretty happy how its goin!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

if you had done relief cuts on the rear the material would have layed down easy


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*cuts*

Eh not bad


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

that will work.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Still gota cut the wholes an mount the speakers


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Then you dont need it, just buy a new one.


:roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dude its a hell of a lot easier to just buy a repro package tray cover than it is to cut an cover one! but if you really want i can cut one for ya, an you'll have to trim to fit. let me know asap before i mount the one i got


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

You don't have to cut it just make me a template. I want to try something. :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Then "try" it on your oun build topic? Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*FUNKIN AROUND*

The look im goin for


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks groovy man.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks groovy man.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok so it looks a lil 70's, I get it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you doing all white interrior?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup, FUR


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

64 BUMP...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Man you are going to be bumping


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

aye homie checc my build out i need some advice.. thanks


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Smooth....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*oh shit!*

So I decide to get back to messin with the car, the I open a beer an figure might as well start it. 
Fires right up, but keep hearing this squeaking noise. So im thinkin what tje fuck? Turns out it was the wiper shafts turning! I thought the motor was bad. Turns out the switch had crumbled an this part grounded on tje dash an shit worked!!! Gota order a new switch, an I can mark that off my list


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*eh*

Looks ok i guess, was goin for a 70's look


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

picked up an under dash mount for my cd player, im gona mount it under the og radio.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> picked up an under dash mount for my cd player, im gona mount it under the og radio.


 I may have a wiper switch.but its for a 63..and im also running an under dash radio setup


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I did putting it in the glove box, but that seems like a pain in the ass. You know if 63&64 are the same switch?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I put my shit in the glove box and realized real quick it was for the birds.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> I did putting it in the glove box, but that seems like a pain in the ass. You know if 63&64 are the same switch?


Dont know holms


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

can you post a pic of the one you have so i could compare the two?


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*time*

To knock the dust off this old bitch


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Man I miss seeing my car in one piece


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

big C said:


> Man I miss seeing my car in one piece


 x2 :yessad:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Its still just one piece of shit lol


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

npazzin said:


> Its still just one piece of shit lol


Hey atleast you got yours rolling. I have to save up for a while to get all new wiring. Dont trust them 50 year old wires.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that may be, but your car is in a lot better condition than mine! you consider rewiring it yourself?


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

npazzin said:


> that may be, but your car is in a lot better condition than mine! you consider rewiring it yourself?


Yeah thats what im gonna do, just dont have the $600 for the kit. Im gonna get the american auto wire classic update kit. Ive heard alot of good things about it.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*Rollin*

Took it for a lil cruise


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Why the fuck my pics comin out sideways? !!! Ugh


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

npazzin said:


> Took it for a lil cruise


You see now you're teasing me. Hahahaha. Cant wait till i get to that point and take my first cruise.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*how I*

Roll


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Neither one is nice, but fukit!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

decided to sell the rims on my truck to get some monies for the gas bottle an cart for my new welder, might take a couple weeks but ill get it all wired up an ready for the body work on my car


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

npazzin said:


> Roll


keep grindin:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

True story


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^real talk


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*score!*

Skim hooked it up with so o.g. quarters


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*work*

Figured I'd start working on it again. Upper bushings


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the roof rail and windshield trims off without fucking them up?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Very carfully


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

Roof trim can be removed *after removing the weatherstripping and the molding for the weatherstripping from the roof*. For the top trim pc. start above the vent window and pry up from the bottom and ROLL it up and it will begin to come off. Keep working back little at a time to get it off. It takes a little time and you need to go very slow so you don't bend the trim. 
Windshield bottom and side trim is screwed on. Remove wipers, remover panel and then unscrew the bottom chrome molding from the car. The side (POST) chrome pcs. are screwed on. Top trim has clips. Usually the top chrome is STUCK VERY GOOD. You may need to scrape little by little under the chrome with a windshield clip remover tool to remove some of the goop from the clips to get the trim to turn loose.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool thanks ^^


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*getting*

Some shit I needed, an started to strip the trunk lid


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dunno why the fuck my pics are sideways


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*aircraft stripper*

Ok fuck using a d/a! Hope this shit works as good as dude says


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Dunno why the fuck my pics are sideways


again! !!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

If your using ur fone to take pix i found that if u hold ur phone like a camra and not long ways it will do that....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Ok fuck using a d/a! Hope this shit works as good as dude says


way better than a da


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dunno what the shelf life of that shit is but I ain't using it! ! Smells fucking awful an made a he'll of a mess


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit one 40 grit da has done more in ten minutes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Dunno what the shelf life of that shit is but I ain't using it! ! Smells fucking awful an made a he'll of a mess


yup smells horrible and messing but works great. all you need is a putty knife and aircraft paint remover.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Shit one 40 grit da has done more in ten minutes



Juan 5


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Ok fuck using a d/a! Hope this shit works as good as dude says


Works great but still will have to use da to get it down to bare metal


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*No*

Work lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*primed*

Sprayed the trunk, an rolled up to echo lake for a benefit picnic. 
Successful distance test drive! Also seen a car that I put a setup in like 15 years ago lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good. I would roll it like that also. People will see that progress your making in person


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*picture*

Of me rollin lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*trinity park*

At the park kicking it with the DEDICATION CREW!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

What you looking at fool? Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*Still here*

Guess I should post something on this thread huh


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Updates foolio!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*updates*

having trouble up loading pics


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well that one works. im no pro collision tech, but i figured id do someting about that nasty dent in the passenger door!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*dent*

bought one of them stud welders at harbor frieght. heres some pics of me trying to work this door skin back into shape


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*progress*

since im in really no hurry on the 64, i picked up a 79 cutlass to roll as a daily. had to put some13s on it first!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

picked up a single speed wiper switch and a speedomeeter cable for a th350 from Bruce at last min customs. so hopefully ill be able to get it inspected soon! i don't have as much time to fuck arround in the garage anymore with my son and all


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*line up*

Had to get my other daily back on spokes


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Had to get my other daily back on spokes


 How's that Silverado ride on those spokes?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Just fine


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Motherfucker wouldn't give me an inspection, "cause the exhaust is too short" fucking ******!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Motherfucker wouldn't give me an inspection, "cause the exhaust is too short" fucking ******!


Still hav to pay?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I hate when people get like that.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fuck an inspection sticker!! Roll black plates no one will know the difference!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Guy was just being a ******! I didn't pay for shit! Bet if it didn't have spokes he'd of passed it. Had the same exhaust on my monte carlo, and it always passed


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thinking about trading my cutlass and impala for a different car


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*son's first ride*

Too many projects


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't know how the fuck it came out upside down!


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Too many projects


cool man. i no about not having time after kids....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Well its all good, little guy needs a ride too! Should have it painted soon


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Been priming and sanding. Pics soon


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*pedal car*

Just need to finish the back end


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*Lil filler*

Good thing I'm not a body guy lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Have to decide what color. Gonna be painted at frank Kent in Fort Worth. The wife got a new car, and dude gave us a good price


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*learning as I go*

I apperently put way too much filler on. Sanding and having a cold one


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*paint*

Almost done


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LOOKS NICE AND WET


----------



## Free Blombergh (Oct 31, 2015)

Great job, wanna come spray my Monte? Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

It's decent. Has flaws but it's a start


----------



## Free Blombergh (Oct 31, 2015)

npazzin said:


> It's decent. Has flaws but it's a start


All good bro as long as you're happy with it. At the end of the day it's just a peddle car that your little one is going to out grow way to fast anyways so no point in getting to meticulous with it lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

That's my problem


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*he likes it*

Not perfect but he is happy


----------

